# Switzerland seek Fifa arrests!



## Fish (May 27, 2015)

Swiss police move to arrest officials from football world body Fifa over US corruption charges, New York Times says...

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-eur...ng&ns_source=twitter&ns_linkname=news_central

http://www.nytimes.com/2015/05/27/s...cials-face-corruption-charges-in-us.html?_r=1


----------



## Hacker Khan (May 27, 2015)

Would love to think this will be the end for Blatter. But I'm sure the slimey dictator will manage to distance himself from any of it.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 27, 2015)

Do we know which delegates? No doubt Teflon Blatter and his cronies will have a crack team of mega expensive lawyers working on how he was oblivious to it all and he'll get away with it. At least the process of cutting out these maggots inside FIFA has begun.... If they can make the charges stick


----------



## Fish (May 27, 2015)

I'd have thought the FBI have more than enough to go on to make the move they have this morning.


----------



## Stuart_C (May 27, 2015)

Very very interesting to say the least. I'd be surprised if Blatter gets nailed for this.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 27, 2015)

Stuart_C said:



			Very very interesting to say the least. I'd be surprised if Blatter gets nailed for this.
		
Click to expand...

It will be his opposition - gotta find a way to get rid of the voters against him


----------



## Papas1982 (May 27, 2015)

Wouldn't be surprised in the slightest if you're right. 

Although he has most of Africa and South America in his back pocket after them hosting world cups. Add to that the oils countries. 

Unless he's charged he'll win comfortably.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (May 27, 2015)

Blatter is totally corrupt, I would not be surprised if this raid was orchestrated by his cronies to remove some of the opposition prior to the forthcoming vote.

It stinks

Result Squeaky clean Blatter gets re-elected, it is now a foregone conclusion


----------



## Hacker Khan (May 27, 2015)

Wouldn't it be ironic if the newly appointed US Attorney General Loretta Lynch (who is behind this) finally brings Blatter down.  The one country in the world that really does not give that much of a crap about soccer really and has plenty of other sports they care about more.  Perhaps that's why no one else has the balls to do this.  You go girl.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (May 27, 2015)

Only problem is that Blatter himself hasn't been arrested,


----------



## Hacker Khan (May 27, 2015)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Only problem is that Blatter himself hasn't been arrested,
		
Click to expand...

Well if these charges are proven then any sane CEO or whatever he is would resign if this has all happened on his watch.  As he would either have to be incredibly incompetent if he did not know it was happening, or complicit in it if he was, at the very least, turning a blind eye.  Or even worse.  

Hopefully this will be the straw that breaks the camels back and all the FIFA delegates will all start turning against Blatter, and in years to come we will look back and wonder how on earth he was allowed to get away with it for so long.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (May 27, 2015)

Blatter will be quite unashamed in distancing himself from this - declaring that it is evidence of the greater transparency and cooperation of FIFA that he is bringing about.  So far from him being in anyway responsible for wrong doings happening on his watch - he will ask to be praised - yes praised and lauded - for being such a leader of change!


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (May 27, 2015)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Blatter will be quite unashamed in distancing himself from this - declaring that it is evidence of the greater transparency and cooperation of FIFA that he is bringing about.  So far from him being in anyway responsible for wrong doings happening on his watch - he will ask to be praised - yes praised and lauded - for being such a leader of change!
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely spot on!

If anyone can turn a situation like this to their advantage it's good old Sepp.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 27, 2015)

Hacker Khan said:



			Well if these charges are proven then any sane CEO or whatever he is would resign if this has all happened on his watch.  As he would either have to be incredibly incompetent if he did not know it was happening, or complicit in it if he was, at the very least, turning a blind eye.  Or even worse.  

Hopefully this will be the straw that breaks the camels back and all the FIFA delegates will all start turning against Blatter, and in years to come we will look back and wonder how on earth he was allowed to get away with it for so long.
		
Click to expand...

He isn't going anywhere - there has been enough scandals going on in the past and he has just got a stronger reign everytime


----------



## Jimaroid (May 27, 2015)

This is also interesting, there are multiple investigations occuring.




			In a separate move, officers raided Fifaâ€™s headquarters in Zurich, seized electronic data and opened criminal proceedings â€œagainst persons unknown on suspicion of criminal mismanagement and of money laundering in connection with the allocation of the 2018 and 2022 football World Cups,â€ said a statement from the Swiss attorney general.
		
Click to expand...

My understanding is that those arrested are all vehement Blatter supporters. There surely must be a line to Blatter in it somewhere.


----------



## walliams8 (May 27, 2015)

I would like to think this has to be the end of sepp....... I imagine the people who have took the time and patience to see this through over x amount of years will have done it to take blatter out ?? I imagine that these seven arrested are just the start... Surely they will all start grassing each other up to try and limit there sentences ? 

Could this be the end of Qatars World Cup ?  If it was found to be a corrupt bid can they continue to hold it there ?


----------



## Fish (May 27, 2015)

I've only caught a brief news flash but wow, this is it for FIFA with statements from officials using terms such,as Racketeering, Corruption, Bribes etc, they have uncovered untold millions apparently and have requested exraditions for 7 at present .

I think if there is a sniff of a trail to Blatter he's history, plus how could any of this happen at this scale without his knowledge. 

RIP Blatter, hopefully.


----------



## daymond (May 27, 2015)

Just wait and see what happens when they are extradited to the USA and the plea bargaining begins. viz. " I'll give you lots of names etc. for a lesser sentence "


----------



## c1973 (May 27, 2015)

All FAs that have any scruples at all should pull out of all FIFA run/supported events until they clean their act up. Clubs and players should support them in doing so.

If not, then they are merely propping up (and condoning) what is (and has obviously been for a long time) a corrupt organisation.

Poor state of affairs when it's the FBI that have to bring them to book and not people from the actual sport they 'represent'. 

Football needs to take a long hard look at what it has become imo.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (May 27, 2015)

c1973 said:



			All FAs that have any scruples at all should pull out of all FIFA run/supported events until they clean their act up. Clubs and players should support them in doing so.

If not, then they are merely propping up (and condoning) what is (and has obviously been for a long time) a corrupt organisation.

Poor state of affairs when it's the FBI that have to bring them to book and not people from the actual sport they 'represent'. 

_*Football needs to take a long hard look at what it has become imo.*_

Click to expand...

At the top level it is totally in the thrall of the filthy lucre


----------



## Blue in Munich (May 27, 2015)

Hacker Khan said:



			Wouldn't it be ironic if the newly appointed US Attorney General Loretta Lynch (who is behind this) finally brings Blatter down.  The one country in the world that really does not give that much of a crap about soccer really and has plenty of other sports they care about more.  Perhaps that's why no one else has the balls to do this.  You go girl.
		
Click to expand...

As happy as I am to see someone finally take this dodgy lot on, I have a nagging thought that the motive isn't entirely altruistic; as the most powerful nation in the world suddenly starts to see an increase in fans and a rise in the standard of their league, they take on the current ruling body.  If successful they've suddenly got a prize seat at the top table.  Hhmmmâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦ :mmm:



PhilTheFragger said:



			Only problem is that Blatter himself hasn't been arrested,
		
Click to expand...

Softly softly catchee monkey Phil.  It's the US of A; arrest all his supporters and see which ones plead the 5th and which one turns State's evidence.  I can almost hear the plea bargaining from here.  



Hacker Khan said:



			Well if these charges are proven then any sane CEO or whatever he is would resign if this has all happened on his watch.  As he would either have to be incredibly incompetent if he did not know it was happening, or complicit in it if he was, at the very least, turning a blind eye.  Or even worse.  

Hopefully this will be the straw that breaks the camels back and all the FIFA delegates will all start turning against Blatter, and in years to come we will look back and wonder how on earth he was allowed to get away with it for so long.
		
Click to expand...

Should you mention "sane CEO" and Slippery Sepp in the same post?


----------



## Doon frae Troon (May 27, 2015)

IMO Blatter is just a puppet, organised crime and the money laundering bankers are in control.


----------



## Fish (May 27, 2015)

:rofl:


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 27, 2015)

Hardly surprising Blatter is insisting the vote goes ahead. Talk about easy street. Planned?


----------



## gazr99 (May 27, 2015)

I can just sense that in some way these arrests will end up helping Blatter in the vote Friday.

Jack Warner is as corrupt as they come though how many times has he been accused of bribery


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (May 27, 2015)

UEFA demanding that the vote planned for Friday is postponed - FIFA will probably ignore.  Blatter already seeking out the high ground from which to seek laud, honour and re-election.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 27, 2015)

gazr99 said:



			I can just sense that in some way these arrests will end up helping Blatter in the vote Friday.

Jack Warner is as corrupt as they come though how many times has he been accused of bribery
		
Click to expand...

Pretty much this - Blatters oops are the ones it appears that are getting investigated


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 27, 2015)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			UEFA demanding that the vote planned for Friday is postponed - FIFA will probably ignore.  Blatter already seeking out the high ground from which to seek laud, honour and re-election.
		
Click to expand...

If Uefa choose not to vote en masse and another federation follows suit would that not force Blatter's hand. Not saying it will happen but it questions what Uefa's point is if they simply bow down and toe the Blatter line


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (May 27, 2015)

HomerJSimpson said:



			If Uefa choose not to vote en masse and another federation follows suit would that not force Blatter's hand. Not saying it will happen but it questions what Uefa's point is if they simply bow down and toe the Blatter line
		
Click to expand...

Well UEFA Spokesman has stated clearly they want the vote postponed - so it doesn't sound like UEFA are going to be subservient to Blatter on this occasion,


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 27, 2015)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Well UEFA Spokesman has stated clearly they want the vote postponed - so it doesn't sound like UEFA are going to be subservient to Blatter on this occasion,
		
Click to expand...

*BUT* if Blatter says the vote is on, do you think Uefa won't vote. Is it a vote per Uefa nation or does the Uefa vote count for a certain percentage as one vote?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 27, 2015)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Well UEFA Spokesman has stated clearly they want the vote postponed - so it doesn't sound like UEFA are going to be subservient to Blatter on this occasion,
		
Click to expand...

Is it not the countries FA that vote as opposed to the confederations ?


----------



## Beezerk (May 27, 2015)

Blatter is finished IMO, I can't see how he and to some degree FIFA can continue if UEFA were to pull out. As has already been mentioned there's a whole host who've already pleaded guilty and are ready to sing like canaries, today is just the start of it.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 27, 2015)

Beezerk said:



			Blatter is finished IMO, I can't see how he and to some degree FIFA can continue if UEFA were to pull out. As has already been mentioned there's a whole host who've already pleaded guilty and are ready to sing like canaries, today is just the start of it.
		
Click to expand...

I guess the question is will Uefa pull out and suffer the inevitable sanctions Fifa will impose


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 27, 2015)

Beezerk said:



			Blatter is finished IMO, I can't see how he and to some degree FIFA can continue if UEFA were to pull out. As has already been mentioned there's a whole host who've already pleaded guilty and are ready to sing like canaries, today is just the start of it.
		
Click to expand...

I have no doubt that Blatter will just sail through this all without a fly touching him 

He is a very very clever bloke and will make sure nothing sticks 

He hasn't resigned when all the previous scandals happened - don't see it starting anytime soon


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 27, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I have no doubt that Blatter will just sail through this all without a fly touching him 

He is a very very clever bloke and will make sure nothing sticks 

He hasn't resigned when all the previous scandals happened - don't see it starting anytime soon
		
Click to expand...

Teflon


----------



## Beezerk (May 27, 2015)

HomerJSimpson said:



			I guess the question is will Uefa pull out and suffer the inevitable sanctions Fifa will impose
		
Click to expand...

I can't see how FIFA can continue in its current form.


----------



## Stuart_C (May 27, 2015)

Fish said:



View attachment 15468


View attachment 15469


:rofl:
		
Click to expand...

:rofl: Quality


----------



## Stuart_C (May 27, 2015)

Beezerk said:



			I can't see how FIFA can continue in its current form.
		
Click to expand...

A couple of brown envelopes and expensive watches should be enough


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 27, 2015)

Beezerk said:



			I can't see how FIFA can continue in its current form.
		
Click to expand...

Backhanders and the collapse of any investigation as Blatter just gets stronger


----------



## Beezerk (May 27, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Backhanders and the collapse of any investigation as Blatter just gets stronger
		
Click to expand...

I think you're overestimating his power against the FBI and US law system.


----------



## Stuart_C (May 27, 2015)

I hope Blatter gets his come uppence  and hopefully just when he thinks he's in the clear, knock on the door and  in come the FBI.

If Carlsberg did corruption investigations!!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 27, 2015)

Beezerk said:



			I think you're overestimating his power against the FBI and US law system.
		
Click to expand...

Think you could be underestimating how much of a snake Blatter is


----------



## pbrown7582 (May 27, 2015)

I see the FBI have a good informant who has already plea bargained big style by the seems of it.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 27, 2015)

pbrown7582 said:



			I see the FBI have a good informant who has already plea bargained big style by the seems of it.
		
Click to expand...

I'm sure the FBI are targetting Blatter but he seems untouchable...for now. Would love to see him (and Platini for that matter) get done big time. Hoping someone can get something to stick. FIFA is rotten to the core


----------



## Stuart_C (May 27, 2015)

pbrown7582 said:



			I see the FBI have a good informant who has already plea bargained big style by the seems of it.
		
Click to expand...

Surprise surprise, it's gonna be  a lorra lorra fun watching this unfold........  

See what I did there


----------



## PhilTheFragger (May 27, 2015)

Stuart_C said:



			Surprise surprise, it's gonna be  a lorra lorra fun watching this unfold........  

See what I did there 

Click to expand...

Yeah I laughed until I stopped


----------



## Stuart_C (May 27, 2015)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Yeah I laughed until I stopped  

Click to expand...

Pffftt mind yer back


----------



## pbrown7582 (May 27, 2015)

Stuart_C said:



			Surprise surprise, it's gonna be  a lorra lorra fun watching this unfold........  

See what I did there 

Click to expand...


Something tells me something's gonna happen...,.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (May 27, 2015)

Stuart_C said:



			Pffftt mind yer back 

Click to expand...

Sorry have to speak louder, still deaf from the last curry   &#128526;&#128077;


----------



## Stuart_C (May 27, 2015)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Sorry have to speak louder, still deaf from the last curry   &#128526;&#128077;
		
Click to expand...

Yer wha ??


----------



## GB72 (May 27, 2015)

Walker handing himself in could be big. If anyone knows where the evidence against Blatter is then it is him.


----------



## Hacker Khan (May 28, 2015)

One or two of the major FIFA sponsors are now showing concern about this which is good.  Which probably is the only way anything will change as cold hard cash is the only thing they care about.


----------



## pbrown7582 (May 28, 2015)

Hacker Khan said:



			One or two of the major FIFA sponsors are now showing concern about this which is good.  Which probably is the only way anything will change as cold hard cash is the only thing they care about.
		
Click to expand...

I see Visa have issued a statement about time the sponsor showed some concerns.


----------



## Beezerk (May 28, 2015)

And Blatter has pulled out of a couple of events today, the end is nigh.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (May 28, 2015)

Beezerk said:



			And Blatter has pulled out of a couple of events today, the end is nigh.
		
Click to expand...

Apparently Blatter is calm - not dancing around his hotel room - but calm.  You could say the same for many on death row in their cells just prior to being led to the gallows.  But some get last minute reprieves and so it wouldn't surprise me one iota...


----------



## need_my_wedge (May 28, 2015)

I can't believe it's not Blatter


----------



## Jimaroid (May 28, 2015)

I'd be delighted to be proved wrong but I don't think Blatter is going to go that easily. There was a good interview on Radio4 last night with David Bernstein and he summed it up pretty well when asked if he'd buy a used car from Blatter. "Blatter is nobody's fool, his car would probably be ok but I wouldn't buy anything from his colleagues."

And that seems to be the problem, Blatter's a clever guy and he's got many people stood between him and the smoking gun.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 28, 2015)

Jimaroid said:



			I'd be delighted to be proved wrong but I don't think Blatter is going to go that easily. There was a good interview on Radio4 last night with David Bernstein and he summed it up pretty well when asked if he'd buy a used car from Blatter. "Blatter is nobody's fool, his car would probably be ok but I wouldn't buy anything from his colleagues."

And that seems to be the problem, Blatter's a clever guy and he's got many people stood between him and the smoking gun.
		
Click to expand...

Quite agree and I am sure he's done as much as he can to cover his tracks, or make it nigh on impossible for authorities to put all the pieces together. I hope those whistle blowing (plea barganing) have enough to bring him down but I have my doubts. I'm not wholly convinced the likes of Platini are squeaky clean either and that Uefa is above reproach


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 28, 2015)

Jimaroid said:



			I'd be delighted to be proved wrong but I don't think Blatter is going to go that easily. There was a good interview on Radio4 last night with David Bernstein and he summed it up pretty well when asked if he'd buy a used car from Blatter. "Blatter is nobody's fool, his car would probably be ok but I wouldn't buy anything from his colleagues."

And that seems to be the problem, Blatter's a clever guy and he's got many people stood between him and the smoking gun.
		
Click to expand...

Think that's exactly it


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (May 28, 2015)

Who of the FIFA executive or delegates is going to clipe on Blatter when he'd take them down with him.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 28, 2015)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Who of the FIFA executive or delegates is going to clipe on Blatter when he'd take them down with him.
		
Click to expand...

Someone who is already going down


----------



## Hacker Khan (May 28, 2015)

To me it's not a question of him being directly implicated in this as of course he is not so stupid to take bribes.  However as the man at the top of an organisation that is corrupt (allegedly I suppose until the trail goes ahead) then he has proven to be completely incompetent, and therefore in any sane organisation he would go.  And in addition you would get a complete reconstitution of executive committees.  

I do find it very strange that football leaders from countries like the Cayman Islands, Turks and Caicos or Papua New Guinea seem to have a massive say in the future and direction of football. As all this does is foster a system of patronage where they just vote for whoever will keep them sweet and make them seem important, in this case Blatter, as opposed to what is best for the future of the game.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (May 28, 2015)

An estimated 1,200 migrant workers have died whilst building the World Cup stadiums and infrastructure.
I really do hope that any worthy country will boycott this event. 
No World Cup in 2020 as a memorial to these workers would be quite a goal.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 28, 2015)

Doon frae Troon said:



			An estimated 1,200 migrant workers have died whilst building the World Cup stadiums and infrastructure.
I really do hope that any worthy country will boycott this event. 
No World Cup in 2020 as a memorial to these workers would be quite a goal.
		
Click to expand...

Whilst it is sad that and wrong that workers have died 

Countries will not and should not boycott the World Cup 

It would have a massive effect negatively in countries


----------



## ger147 (May 28, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Whilst it is sad that and wrong that workers have died 

Countries will not and should not boycott the World Cup 

It would have a massive effect negatively in countries
		
Click to expand...

I wish someone would tell Scotland there's no boycott


----------



## Hacker Khan (May 28, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Whilst it is sad that and wrong that workers have died 

Countries will not and should not boycott the World Cup 

*It would have a massive effect negatively in countries*

Click to expand...

Or you could argue that the main effect to the vast majority of people is that they won't get to see a football tournament.  Not sure that this is really a massive effect *if* it is proved that FIFA is at best turning a blind eye to workers dying in order to make this tournament happen.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 28, 2015)

Hacker Khan said:



			Or you could argue that the main effect to the vast majority of people is that they won't get to see a football tournament.  Not sure that this is really a massive effect *if* it is proved that FIFA is at best turning a blind eye to workers dying in order to make this tournament happen.
		
Click to expand...

A lot of the smaller countries rely on the World Cup and the Qualfiying to still exist and allow them to compete - boycotting a World Cup to stop it happening Punishes the wrong people 

Yes something needs to be done but have the right action for any wrong doings and ensure the right people are punished not everyone


----------



## Rooter (May 28, 2015)

FIFA news spreads...


----------



## Crazyface (May 28, 2015)

If all the top people at FIFA go and get replaced by a forward looking and honest group of people, then England might have a chance in the next World Cup.


----------



## CheltenhamHacker (May 28, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			A lot of the smaller countries rely on the World Cup and the Qualfiying to still exist and allow them to compete - boycotting a World Cup to stop it happening Punishes the wrong people 

Yes something needs to be done but have the right action for any wrong doings and ensure the right people are punished not everyone
		
Click to expand...

It's a football tournament. It's not that big a deal, IMO, and I don't see it overly punishing smaller countries.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (May 28, 2015)

ger147 said:



			I wish someone would tell Scotland there's no boycott 

Click to expand...

Watching from the side allows me to support England!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 28, 2015)

Crazyface said:



			If all the top people at FIFA go and get replaced by a forward looking and honest group of people, then England might have a chance in the next World Cup. 

Click to expand...

Until the team take the pitch!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 28, 2015)

CheltenhamHacker said:



			It's a football tournament. It's not that big a deal, IMO, and I don't see it overly punishing smaller countries.
		
Click to expand...

It's a big deal for a lot of smaller countries who need the money from the World Cup to survive - remove that money and they would be unable to field a team or keep local leagues or fund grass root in their country.

The effects would be very bad for a lot


----------



## Martin70 (May 28, 2015)

Emergency meeting going on at FIFA


----------



## Beezerk (May 28, 2015)

Surprised to read Mr Putin and the African Football Federation have backed Blatter and want the vote to go ahead


----------



## cookelad (May 28, 2015)

Doon frae Troon said:



			An estimated 1,200 migrant workers have died whilst building the World Cup stadiums and infrastructure.
I really do hope that any worthy country will boycott this event. 
No World Cup in 2020 as a memorial to these workers would be quite a goal.
		
Click to expand...

I can say with 100% certainty there will be no Football World Cup in 2020!


----------



## Hacker Khan (May 28, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			It's a big deal for a lot of smaller countries who need the money from the World Cup to survive - remove that money and they would be unable to field a team or keep local leagues or fund grass root in their country.

The effects would be very bad for a lot
		
Click to expand...

I thought most of the money the smaller FAs get is from kick backs from FIFA for supporting Blatter?


----------



## Hacker Khan (May 28, 2015)

Beezerk said:



			Surprised to read Mr Putin and the African Football Federation have backed Blatter and want the vote to go ahead 

Click to expand...

Funny that, I bet the Qatar's contingent are supporting him as well. 

I think when your main high profile supported is Vladamir Putin it's really time to go. All he now needs is support from Mugabe, Kim Jon Un and Basar al-Assad and he'll have a full house.


----------



## Hacker Khan (May 28, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			It's a big deal for a lot of smaller countries who need the money from the World Cup to survive - remove that money and they would be unable to field a team or keep local leagues or fund grass root in their country.

The effects would be very bad for a lot
		
Click to expand...

As bad as this?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 28, 2015)

Hacker Khan said:



			As bad as this?  
	View attachment 15481

Click to expand...

Don't forget to add the correction 

*Update: The Washington Post has revised their story with this correction:

This story has been updated to reflect the fact that figures include total migrant worker deaths in Qatar, not just World Cup-related deaths.*


----------



## CheltenhamHacker (May 28, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Don't forget to add the correction 

*Update: The Washington Post has revised their story with this correction:

This story has been updated to reflect the fact that figures include total migrant worker deaths in Qatar, not just World Cup-related deaths.*

Click to expand...

Guess that makes it fine then. I mean, as long as football still gets to be played in small countries, that's more important than people dying, right?

IMO, anyone who prioritizes a sport over human life has their priorities wrong.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 28, 2015)

CheltenhamHacker said:



			Guess that makes it fine then. I mean, as long as football still gets to be played in small countries, that's more important than people dying, right?

IMO, anyone who prioritizes a sport over human life has their priorities wrong.
		
Click to expand...

1. Who says it's fine ?

2. Who says football is more important than people dying ? 

3. Who has prioritised sport over human life ?


----------



## CheltenhamHacker (May 28, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			1. Who says it's fine ?

2. Who says football is more important than people dying ? 

3. Who has prioritised sport over human life ?
		
Click to expand...

You do realise, that just because you don't explicitly state something, other can still read the way you're arguing? People pointed out that the WC should be boycotted because of deaths, you state that they can't do that, small countries need it. That's an indication of priorities. People should be (IMO) outraged over any deaths in the name of sport, not try to justify a WC because of the needs of small countries.


----------



## Sweep (May 28, 2015)

Interesting that Platini says that "a vast majority" of European Associations are planning to vote against Blatter. I would lie to know which ones are planning to vote for him.
I suppose we have to accept that bribery and corruption are not viewed as seriously outside maybe Western Europe and North America?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 28, 2015)

CheltenhamHacker said:



			You do realise, that just because you don't explicitly state something, other can still read the way you're arguing? People pointed out that the WC should be boycotted because of deaths, you state that they can't do that, small countries need it. That's an indication of priorities. People should be (IMO) outraged over any deaths in the name of sport, not try to justify a WC because of the needs of small countries.
		
Click to expand...

Someone has died building a sports stadium for every single major sporting event - should they all be boycotted ? 

People died building Wembley , Emirates , Millenium Stadium plus others - should those all be boycotted also ? 

People died constructing the second Severn Crossing - boycott that as well ?

People die on construction sites - it's a dangerous job - it shouldn't mean boycotts occur 

The figure of 1500 workers dying constructing World Cup stadia is false - is all construction in Qatar - and there is a lot of building going on there so there will be a lot of risk there as the place is one massive building site so there will be a great deal number of deaths there - that's not a reason to boycott a World Cup - wouldn't make a blind bit of difference and would actually punish the wrong people. If you want to read into that more than what i post then it says more about your desire to be outraged at what I say and looking for an excuse to create something - but then it wouldn't be the first time.


----------



## Hacker Khan (May 28, 2015)

Sweep said:



			Interesting that Platini says that "a vast majority" of European Associations are planning to vote against Blatter. I would lie to know which ones are planning to vote for him.
I suppose we have to accept that bribery and corruption are not viewed as seriously outside maybe Western Europe and North America?
		
Click to expand...

I think Russia are part of EUFA. And I guess they will vote for him, what with them bribing FIFA to get it in 2018.  Sorry, meant to say what with them winning the bid fair and square on merit.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 28, 2015)

Sweep said:



			Interesting that Platini says that "a vast majority" of European Associations are planning to vote against Blatter. I would lie to know which ones are planning to vote for him.
I suppose we have to accept that bribery and corruption are not viewed as seriously outside maybe Western Europe and North America?
		
Click to expand...

I will be amazed if they all vote against him 

The prob is - is his rival any better ?


----------



## Hacker Khan (May 28, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Someone has died building a sports stadium for every single major sporting event - should they all be boycotted ? 

People died building Wembley , Emirates , Millenium Stadium plus others - should those all be boycotted also ? 

People died constructing the second Severn Crossing - boycott that as well ?

People die on construction sites - it's a dangerous job - it shouldn't mean boycotts occur 

The figure of 1500 workers dying constructing World Cup stadia is false - is all construction in Qatar - and there is a lot of building going on there so there will be a lot of risk there as the place is one massive building site so there will be a great deal number of deaths there - that's not a reason to boycott a World Cup - wouldn't make a blind bit of difference and would actually punish the wrong people. If you want to read into that more than what i post then it says more about your desire to be outraged at what I say and looking for an excuse to create something - but then it wouldn't be the first time.
		
Click to expand...

But even though it is all deaths then a proportion of them will be as part of the construction of world cup venues.  And this is just one reason why Qatar is not a sensible choice, both morally (human rights records, attitudes to homosexuality etc), environmentally (building massive stadiums from nothing that will never be filled again for a 6 week tournament is just ridiculous) and from a sporting perspective (it's basically stupidly hot, the nation has no history of football whatsoever and there will be no sporting legacy from it).  All they are doing it for is as a status symbol and to get one up on their also extremely rich neighbours in that region.

Yes a boycott may well effect smaller nations teams who get some money from it, although I am not totally convinced that the revenue from a qualifying stages of the world cup for small nations amounts to a lifeline.  But a concerted boycott by the major footballing nations would have a massive effect on FIFA and would punish them severely from a financial perspective, which is the only thing they really care about.  Yes it is a bit last resort, but as the alternative increasingly seems to be leaving them to sort their own affairs out, which only the most deluded person would think they are capable of, then you have to look at other ways of reforming FIFA.


----------



## Fish (May 28, 2015)

Hacker Khan said:



			But even though it is all deaths then a proportion of them will be as part of the construction of world cup venues.  And this is just one reason why Qatar is not a sensible choice, both morally (human rights records, attitudes to homosexuality etc), environmentally (building massive stadiums from nothing that will never be filled again for a 6 week tournament is just ridiculous) and from a sporting perspective (it's basically stupidly hot, the nation has no history of football whatsoever and there will be no sporting legacy from it).  All they are doing it for is as a status symbol and to get one up on their also extremely rich neighbours in that region.

Yes a boycott may well effect smaller nations teams who get some money from it, although I am not totally convinced that the revenue from a qualifying stages of the world cup for small nations amounts to a lifeline.  But a concerted boycott by the major footballing nations would have a massive effect on FIFA and would punish them severely from a financial perspective, which is the only thing they really care about.  Yes it is a bit last resort, but as the alternative increasingly seems to be leaving them to sort their own affairs out, which only the most deluded person would think they are capable of, then you have to look at other ways of reforming FIFA.
		
Click to expand...

Potty mouth agrees with this


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 28, 2015)

Hacker Khan said:



			But even though it is all deaths then a proportion of them will be as part of the construction of world cup venues.  And this is just one reason why Qatar is not a sensible choice, both morally (human rights records, attitudes to homosexuality etc), environmentally (building massive stadiums from nothing that will never be filled again for a 6 week tournament is just ridiculous) and from a sporting perspective (it's basically stupidly hot, the nation has no history of football whatsoever and there will be no sporting legacy from it).  All they are doing it for is as a status symbol and to get one up on their also extremely rich neighbours in that region.

Yes a boycott may well effect smaller nations teams who get some money from it, although I am not totally convinced that the revenue from a qualifying stages of the world cup for small nations amounts to a lifeline.  But a concerted boycott by the major footballing nations would have a massive effect on FIFA and would punish them severely from a financial perspective, which is the only thing they really care about.  Yes it is a bit last resort, but as the alternative increasingly seems to be leaving them to sort their own affairs out, which only the most deluded person would think they are capable of, then you have to look at other ways of reforming FIFA.
		
Click to expand...

There is valid reasons that Qatar shouldn't have got the WC - human rights etc , bribery and the weather yes 

But building stadium not to be used again ? Thats not a reason , and using it as a status symbol - well again can't see why that's a reason to boycott 

Sporting legacy - well that really can't be determined until after - they could use all the stadia to create teams and a league 

Boycott for the right reasons.


----------



## CheltenhamHacker (May 28, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Boycott for the right reasons.
		
Click to expand...

What would you say are the right reasons? Genuine question, no agenda, just wondering.


----------



## pbrown7582 (May 28, 2015)

The stadium in bela Horizonte Brazil built for the WC ha now been turned in to a prison of some sort there is no chance of a team being anywhere near to the top tier of the domestic seen in the area.

A lot of the recent stadiums from these major events are rarely used afterwards or modified for other uses, even the Olympic stadium here is being given away to be used as a football ground.


----------



## pbrown7582 (May 28, 2015)

CheltenhamHacker said:



			What would you say are the right reasons? Genuine question, no agenda, just wondering.
		
Click to expand...

Because it's in winter and was allocated after a dodgy vote.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 28, 2015)

pbrown7582 said:



			Because it's in winter and was allocated after a dodgy vote.
		
Click to expand...

Seems about right - the whole voting process and the change of the time

They shouldn't have the WC


----------



## Foxholer (May 28, 2015)

pbrown7582 said:



			... even the Olympic stadium here is being given away to be used as a football ground.
		
Click to expand...

Er...Not exactly being given away! And plenty of other use too!


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (May 28, 2015)

Sure enough - Blatter out of sight most of today - where was he?  Climbing Everest of course.  

And so he stands up on his highest ground and proclaims how horrified he is; how no-one can monitor everything that's going on; that things can't go on like this dragging football's name through the mud; blah blah blahtter.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 28, 2015)

Blatter denies any responsibility 

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-europe-32923104


----------



## Foxholer (May 28, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Blatter denies any responsibility 

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-europe-32923104

Click to expand...

So the expression 'the buck stops here' is not one he knows! Actually 'millions of bucks stay here' might be more appropriate!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 28, 2015)

So Blatter has come out and said he can't be held responsible for the corrupt actions of others. Well as the head of Fifa I'd say that is exactly within your remit and an organisation that has championed "Fair Play" as a major worldwide initiative should have honesty and fairness at its very core. Loved Platini's comment that he should go "before it's too late to resign" (talk about a veiled threat). I am certain Russia will vote for Blatter but if the majority of Uefa don't how much balance does their vote have on proceedings and how much voting powers do the other areas have. Where will Blatter's rival need to gander votes from?


----------



## c1973 (May 28, 2015)

I'll say it again. Any FA competing or allowing their teams to compete in FIFA sanctioned tournaments prior to his removal are (imo) condoning all that has gone on. 
UEFA and its members should be flexing their muscle on this one, in fact they should have done so long ago. But, no, theyll vote tomorrow as if nothing has happened, make some noises to placate the sponsors and the (gravy) train will role on. Makes you wonder if they all have something to hide themselves. 

The stench of corruption in football is rotten. It'll soon be as corrupt as boxing or the dogs!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 28, 2015)

c1973 said:



			I'll say it again. Any FA competing or allowing their teams to compete in FIFA sanctioned tournaments prior to his removal are (imo) condoning all that has gone on. 
UEFA and its members should be flexing their muscle on this one, in fact they should have done so long ago. But, no, theyll vote tomorrow as if nothing has happened, make some noises to placate the sponsors and the (gravy) train will role on. Makes you wonder if they all have something to hide themselves. 

The stench of corruption in football is rotten. It'll soon be as corrupt as boxing or the dogs!
		
Click to expand...

But surely a vote against Blatter is better than no vote?


----------



## c1973 (May 28, 2015)

HomerJSimpson said:



			But surely a vote against Blatter is better than no vote?
		
Click to expand...

Europe is where the cash is, it's where the big teams are (with a couple of notable exceptions). It's time they said enough is enough and forced the hands of other governing bodies by walking away. 

So, no, although appreciating a no vote is usually the way to go, in this instance I believe not taking part in the whole charade is what they should be doing. But they won't. It will most likely be business as usual. Football needs rescuing imo.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 28, 2015)

c1973 said:



			I'll say it again. Any FA competing or allowing their teams to compete in FIFA sanctioned tournaments prior to his removal are (imo) condoning all that has gone on. 
UEFA and its members should be flexing their muscle on this one, in fact they should have done so long ago. But, no, theyll vote tomorrow as if nothing has happened, make some noises to placate the sponsors and the (gravy) train will role on. Makes you wonder if they all have something to hide themselves. 

The stench of corruption in football is rotten. It'll soon be as corrupt as boxing or the dogs!
		
Click to expand...

Don't you think UEFA are as bad though ? 

Wouldn't trust Platini one bit


----------



## c1973 (May 28, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Don't you think UEFA are as bad though ? 

Wouldn't trust Platini one bit
		
Click to expand...

More than likely. 'Makes you wonder if they all have something to hide themselves.'


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 28, 2015)

c1973 said:



			More than likely. 'Makes you wonder if they all have something to hide themselves.'
		
Click to expand...

I have no doubt mate 

Blatter was head of UEFA at one point as well


----------



## pbrown7582 (May 28, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Don't you think UEFA are as bad though ? 

Wouldn't trust Platini one bit
		
Click to expand...

Just as untrustworthy changes his tune to suit.


----------



## c1973 (May 28, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I have no doubt mate 

Blatter was head of UEFA at one point as well
		
Click to expand...

Exactly. :thup: 

Where are the bodies buried Sepp? 

Pretty sure that a fair few FAs could get embarrassed if he were caught bang to rights and decided to blab.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 28, 2015)

c1973 said:



			Exactly. :thup: 

Where are the bodies buried Sepp? 

Pretty sure that a fair few FAs could get embarrassed if he were caught bang to rights and decided to blab. 

Click to expand...

Oh definitely - don't think anyone is safe if it all blows up - even our own FA


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 28, 2015)

I'm another who doesn't trust Platini either


----------



## pbrown7582 (May 28, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Oh definitely - don't think anyone is safe if it all blows up - even our own FA
		
Click to expand...

Our own FA had a wc bid slush fun just not as big as Putins


----------



## Blue in Munich (May 28, 2015)

Slippery Sepp just gets better;

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/32914907

"Blatter later vowed to restore trust in Fifa and "find a way to fix things".

Let me help you Sepp; Fifa off.  Now.  Far, far away.  And take Platini with you.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 28, 2015)

Blue in Munich said:



			Slippery Sepp just gets better;

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/32914907

"Blatter later vowed to restore trust in Fifa and "find a way to fix things".

Let me help you Sepp; Fifa off.  Now.  Far, far away.  And take Platini with you.
		
Click to expand...

If only it was going to be that simple. He's there for a long time to come sadly


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 28, 2015)

Blue in Munich said:



			Slippery Sepp just gets better;

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/32914907

"Blatter later vowed to restore trust in Fifa and "find a way to fix things".

Let me help you Sepp; Fifa off.  Now.  Far, far away.  And take Platini with you.
		
Click to expand...

He isn't going anywhere is he - has the election all sown up with enough votes for himself and will continue without a care in the world


----------



## Blue in Munich (May 28, 2015)

HomerJSimpson said:



			If only it was going to be that simple. He's there for a long time to come sadly
		
Click to expand...

I know he's never going to walk Homer, but he's that deluded that I felt an obligation to point out how simple it could be to fix things, or at least make a start.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 28, 2015)

Blue in Munich said:



			I know he's never going to walk Homer, but he's that deluded that I felt an obligation to point out how simple it could be to fix things, or at least make a start.
		
Click to expand...

I wasn't suggesting he'll walk and it seems the whole world except Blatter and his cronies can see how to fix all that ails Fifa


----------



## drdel (May 28, 2015)

Anyone who thinks that the population of "small" countries gets more than a cent from hosting a WC is sadly mistaken.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 28, 2015)

drdel said:



			Anyone who thinks that the population of "small" countries gets more than a cent from hosting a WC is sadly mistaken.
		
Click to expand...

Population ?! Do you mean the FA and grass roots ?


----------



## FairwayDodger (May 28, 2015)

Hacker Khan said:



			But even though it is all deaths then a proportion of them will be as part of the construction of world cup venues.  And this is just one reason why Qatar is not a sensible choice, both morally (human rights records, attitudes to homosexuality etc), environmentally (building massive stadiums from nothing that will never be filled again for a 6 week tournament is just ridiculous) and from a sporting perspective (it's basically stupidly hot, the nation has no history of football whatsoever and there will be no sporting legacy from it).  All they are doing it for is as a status symbol and to get one up on their also extremely rich neighbours in that region.
		
Click to expand...

Totally agree with this. Should never have been given to Qatar and, hopefully, they'll be stripped of it when this investigation peels back the layers. If not, I'd certainly support teams boycotting it.

Same goes for Russia, BTW, not quite as black and white as the Qatar situation but another horrible state that shouldn't host major international events. IMO, of course!


----------



## Crazyface (May 29, 2015)

UEFA making noises about boycotting the next world Cup if Blatter gets in. I hope they do, as this will restore some of my faith in, at least, european football. If not, I will never EVER watch another world Cup again whilst Blatter is in control.


----------



## Blue in Munich (May 29, 2015)

He's won the vote thenâ€¦â€¦.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-europe-32937639


----------



## ger147 (May 29, 2015)

Will America invade FIFA now?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 29, 2015)

Not really surprising is it - he had the votes in the pocket from Asia and Africa


----------



## pokerjoke (May 29, 2015)

Arrests have already happened and if Blatter has done wrong theres no doubt someone will cut a deal.

If he has not done any wrong it will not matter Fifas name has been tarnished.

Theres no doubt Fifa has done some real good in football and will continue to do so,however just
like the Banks it will take years to get people to trust them again.

I am baffled though because surely he must have known something especially when Qatar came out with the world cup.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 29, 2015)

Crazyface said:



			UEFA making noises about boycotting the next world Cup if Blatter gets in. I hope they do, as this will restore some of my faith in, at least, european football. If not, I will never EVER watch another world Cup again whilst Blatter is in control.
		
Click to expand...

Now Blatter is in lets see if Platini and Europe have the balls to follow through on their rhetoric and pull out although I doubt they will. I guess the only hope is to get someone to squeal and give the FBI Blatter on a platter. Again I think he'll have covered his tracks too well and so FIFA continues unchanged and no doubt still corrupt


----------



## drdel (May 29, 2015)

Definitely a non-stick 'platter' - certainly stretches credibility when a General Secretary is promoted yet 17 years after taking the job still has no idea what his senior managers are doing with the money which, according to reports, he alone dishes out (hence the fear of the voting delegates)!


----------



## Ethan (May 29, 2015)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Now Blatter is in lets see if Platini and Europe have the balls to follow through on their rhetoric and pull out although I doubt they will. I guess the only hope is to get someone to squeal and give the FBI Blatter on a platter. Again I think he'll have covered his tracks too well and so FIFA continues unchanged and no doubt still corrupt
		
Click to expand...

UEFA won't boycott the World Cup. Too many staked interests involved.

Blatter is obviously knee deep in the corruption, but is a very canny politicians and probably has worked hard t make sure his fingerprints are not on it. No way the Swiss authorities will touch him - he is too well connected there.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 29, 2015)

Ethan said:



			UEFA won't boycott the World Cup. Too many staked interests involved.

Blatter is obviously knee deep in the corruption, but is a very canny politicians and probably has worked hard t make sure his fingerprints are not on it. No way the Swiss authorities will touch him - he is too well connected there.
		
Click to expand...

THE FBI would though .... if they can get enough on him. I think he's their main target.


----------



## Ethan (May 29, 2015)

HomerJSimpson said:



			THE FBI would though .... if they can get enough on him. I think he's their main target.
		
Click to expand...

I am sure he knows that and will take the necessary evasive action, and Switzerland wouldn't extradite him.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 29, 2015)

Ethan said:



			I am sure he knows that and will take the necessary evasive action, and Switzerland wouldn't extradite him.
		
Click to expand...

I agree. He's not daft and clearly knows where the money went. He's never going to say and they'll never pin it on him. Can they not put forward a vote of no confidence?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 29, 2015)

Ethan said:



			UEFA won't boycott the World Cup. Too many staked interests involved.

Blatter is obviously knee deep in the corruption, but is a very canny politicians and probably has worked hard t make sure his fingerprints are not on it. No way the Swiss authorities will touch him - he is too well connected there.
		
Click to expand...

No one will boycott the World Cup - it will still plough on ahead and Blatter will continue to turn the blind eye and fill his pockets. Only way he will leave the role is if he dies. 

Lots of noise from UEFA to call a vote of no confidence which they have enough votes for but with the amount of corruption particular in the Africa FA's then it will be a lost move


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 29, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			No one will boycott the World Cup - it will still plough on ahead and Blatter will continue to turn the blind eye and fill his pockets. Only way he will leave the role is if he dies. 

Lots of noise from UEFA to call a vote of no confidence which they have enough votes for but with the amount of corruption particular in the Africa FA's then it will be a lost move
		
Click to expand...

It's clear that Blatter has so many nations in his pocket that a Uefa no confidence vote is doomed to failure. Not just Africa but plenty in Asia. Nothing will change other than Blatter gets richer and the game gets more tarnished


----------



## Sweep (May 29, 2015)

As Blatter is in (no surprise) UFEA must come through and boycott FIFA events until he is gone. Otherwise they are just condoning his tenure, as others have said.
Football has been dying for years and today's vote is probably the biggest nail in the coffin. Only an organisation as bad as FIFA could mess it up so badly. I actually think they mess it up on purpose so people like us will talk about it. There really is no other credible explanation.
As I said before, it seems it's only the western world that see corruption as such a bad thing. The others have been voting for him in their droves, scared that the gravy train will stop. But we have to make a stand on the basis that we are right and we should have nothing to do with an organisation that even a blind man can see is corrupt to the core. If that means no WC then I won't lose any sleep over it. It's not a patch on what it used to be anyway.


----------



## Old Skier (May 29, 2015)

Sweep said:



			As Blatter is in (no surprise) UFEA must come through and boycott FIFA events until he is gone. Otherwise they are just condoning his tenure, as others have said.
Football has been dying for years and today's vote is probably the biggest nail in the coffin. Only an organisation as bad as FIFA could mess it up so badly. I actually think they mess it up on purpose so people like us will talk about it. There really is no other credible explanation.
As I said before, it seems it's only the western world that see corruption as such a bad thing. The others have been voting for him in their droves, scared that the gravy train will stop. But we have to make a stand on the basis that we are right and we should have nothing to do with an organisation that even a blind man can see is corrupt to the core. If that means no WC then I won't lose any sleep over it. It's not a patch on what it used to be anyway.
		
Click to expand...

They could see him gone in a flash if they really wanted to. With no Europe teams in the WC the sponsors would soon turn the tap off. The only trouble is, there all being fed the golden goose and nobody wants to get their beak out of the trough. Look at what/who runs the FA and tell me they are all squeaky clean.


----------



## c1973 (May 29, 2015)

UEFA (and others) need to grow a set of balls and walk away. Shameful (imo) that they even took part in the vote today, not doing so would have meant FIFA and Blatter would lose any sheen of credibility and legitimacy that his election now has.

Poor show from our governing FAs. Unsurprising though.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 29, 2015)

Old Skier said:



			They could see him gone in a flash if they really wanted to. With no Europe teams in the WC the sponsors would soon turn the tap off. The only trouble is, there all being fed the golden goose and nobody wants to get their beak out of the trough. Look at what/who runs the FA and tell me they are all squeaky clean.
		
Click to expand...

I agree but would England really want to boycott a world cup. Would Germany? Of course if they did pull out then sponsors will drop Fifa in an instant. Chicken and egg really.


----------



## NWJocko (May 29, 2015)

I've been losing interest in top level football more and more recently and this has pretty much switched me off completely. Not necessarily the corruption itself but the acceptance/defence of it by the folk who govern the game now it's out in the open. 

Money has made football at the top level destroy itself as a game of/for the people in about 30 years.  At least they've made a few quid though......


----------



## c1973 (May 29, 2015)

HomerJSimpson said:



			I agree but *would England really want to boycott a world cup*. Would Germany? Of course if they did pull out then sponsors will drop Fifa in an instant. Chicken and egg really.
		
Click to expand...


There's an argument that they boycotted the last one.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 29, 2015)

Old Skier said:



			They could see him gone in a flash if they really wanted to. With no Europe teams in the WC the sponsors would soon turn the tap off. The only trouble is, there all being fed the golden goose and nobody wants to get their beak out of the trough. Look at what/who runs the FA and tell me they are all squeaky clean.
		
Click to expand...

There will always be another sponser willing to take up the baton - the exposure world wide is massive


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 29, 2015)

c1973 said:



			There's an argument that they boycotted the last one.  

Click to expand...

Fair comment


----------



## Old Skier (May 29, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			There will always be another sponser willing to take up the baton - the exposure world wide is massive
		
Click to expand...

Not sure the high profile company's would want to get involved when the majority of the best teams ain't playing.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 29, 2015)

Old Skier said:



			Not sure the high profile company's would want to get involved when the majority of the best teams ain't playing.
		
Click to expand...

If Brazil are involved then the sponsors would still play the big money


----------



## Tongo (May 29, 2015)

What a sad day for Football.


----------



## Hobbit (May 29, 2015)

Imagine if the European TV revenue was withdrawn, along with the teams? The TV revenue from Europe alone runs into millions...


----------



## Old Skier (May 29, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			If Brazil are involved then the sponsors would still play the big money
		
Click to expand...

I'm sure some will but there is already media speculation that some company's will be withdrawing their support.

Only time will tell.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 29, 2015)

Old Skier said:



			I'm sure some will but there is already media speculation that some company's will be withdrawing their support.

Only time will tell.
		
Click to expand...

Again there will always be someone waiting to take over - there has been corruption for years and still the sponsership floods in - even after the last scandal with Warner 

It's all good in theory but we all know practically nothing will change - there won't be boycotts of the WC , the companies will still pay and the telly companies will still fight for the rights.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 29, 2015)

Old Skier said:



			I'm sure some will but there is already media speculation that some company's will be withdrawing their support.

Only time will tell.
		
Click to expand...

There may be others waiting in the wings but would you really want to be associated with a tainted product, staging a sub-standard competition with many contenders absent.


----------



## Farneyman (May 29, 2015)

Maybe if all the big countries boycotted the next World Cup if might give Engerland a chance to get beaten in a final. :whoo:


----------



## Old Skier (May 29, 2015)

Farneyman said:



			Maybe if all the big countries boycotted the next World Cup if might give Engerland a chance to get beaten in a final. :whoo:
		
Click to expand...

That will be a new experience, they normally win if they get to a WC final.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 29, 2015)

I hear Scotland are planning on boycotting 2018


----------



## Hobbit (May 29, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I hear Scotland are planning on boycotting 2018
		
Click to expand...

They haven't stopped boycotting the finals since the 70's


----------



## c1973 (May 29, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I hear Scotland are planning on boycotting 2018
		
Click to expand...

They (well at least their supporters) seem to have accepted non qualification.....sorry, boycott, nowadays though. 
They are content with their mediocrity and not having to worry about getting pumped from 'diddy teams' themselves means it's easier to give England pelters at tournaments. 

Don't spoil it for them.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 29, 2015)

Hobbit said:



			They haven't stopped boycotting the finals since the 70's
		
Click to expand...

Badum tish


----------



## ger147 (May 29, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I hear Scotland are planning on boycotting 2018
		
Click to expand...

Stealing my jokes from yesterday


----------



## USER1999 (May 29, 2015)

All this talk of boycotting is fine for the federations, but if I was a player, I'd want to go. They only come up every 4 years, and it must be an amazing experience to go. Some might only get one chance, so to deny it is pretty harsh.


----------



## Farneyman (May 29, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I hear Scotland are planning on boycotting 2018
		
Click to expand...

Leave Scotland out of this 



Hobbit said:



			They haven't stopped boycotting the finals since the 70's
		
Click to expand...

. France 98??

As for the mighty Irish...most don't even like soccer but we managed to get to the Quarter Finals. I can only imagine how good we would be at soccer if we didn't have the GAA.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 29, 2015)

murphthemog said:



			All this talk of boycotting is fine for the federations, but if I was a player, I'd want to go. They only come up every 4 years, and it must be an amazing experience to go. Some might only get one chance, so to deny it is pretty harsh.
		
Click to expand...

And that's why when push comes to shove the FA will give in and we'll send a side if we qualify. Think there will be too much pressure not to


----------



## Sweep (May 30, 2015)

murphthemog said:



			All this talk of boycotting is fine for the federations, but if I was a player, I'd want to go. They only come up every 4 years, and it must be an amazing experience to go. Some might only get one chance, so to deny it is pretty harsh.
		
Click to expand...

This is not about the players. It's much bigger than that. This is about the future and integrity of the game itself. It could be argued that a boycott would benefit the players long term, because if we carry on like this, there will be no top level game left for them to play in.
This is all about selfishness and greed and if it means a few players have to make a sacrifice to bring it to an end then that's now it has to be. they are all on millions anyway and that in itself is a big part of the problem.
Its time to accept that big money and out of control greed is killing football. In a game that encourages cheating on the pitch, it's not hard to see why cheating off the pitch is so rife.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (May 31, 2015)

c1973 said:



			They (well at least their supporters) seem to have accepted non qualification.....sorry, boycott, nowadays though. 
They are content with their mediocrity and not having to worry about getting pumped from 'diddy teams' themselves means it's easier to give England pelters at tournaments. 

Don't spoil it for them. 

Click to expand...

I think you'll find that we don't get pumped by diddy teams so much these days - though let's see how we do against Qatar this week. Our expectations are raised with Strachan but tempered by realism and the pain of the last 15 years


----------



## pbrown7582 (Jun 2, 2015)

Is the net closing on blatter with the news the finance director and long term confiedant (26yrs what a nice number that is  ) authorised the $10m payments at the heart of the fbi case?


----------



## pbrown7582 (Jun 2, 2015)

pbrown7582 said:



			Is the net closing on blatter with the news the finance director and long term confiedant (26yrs what a nice number that is  ) authorised the $10m payments at the heart of the fbi case?
		
Click to expand...

Maybe not then as Interpol get 10m too.....


----------



## Beezerk (Jun 2, 2015)

Boom...and he's gone :whoo:


----------



## Foxholer (Jun 2, 2015)

At last!!!

A total clearout now required, with a far tighter Ethics Committee!


----------



## Fish (Jun 2, 2015)

Going to be interesting on what happens now as Blatter resigns, wll the investigations still push fiooward looking for convictions and will all announced future events such as world cup etc now be reviewed.


----------



## c1973 (Jun 2, 2015)

I hope he lives long enough to enjoy the company of big bubba, in a fine correctional institution in the U S of A. 

Hopefully Jack Warner is there with him.


----------



## Jimaroid (Jun 2, 2015)

Amazing!


----------



## Tongo (Jun 2, 2015)

Yessssssssssssssssssssssssss!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Wooooo Hoooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Good riddance.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jun 2, 2015)

I'm surprised it's happened so quick  tbh but definitely the correct decision.

I wonder when the FBI will be knocking at Blatter Towers.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jun 2, 2015)

Neat diversionary tactic by Blatter here.  Extraordinary FIFA congress won't take place and Dec-March 2015 time.  Current fuss and bother dies down and the FBI get the men and women - and he remains untouched.  Meanwhile he remains at the helm - 'building' a groundswell of popular support amongst his acolytes for him to stand again - and get re-elected.  Hopefully I'm thinking cynical tosh.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Jun 2, 2015)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Neat diversionary tactic by Blatter here.  Extraordinary FIFA congress won't take place and Dec-March 2015 time.  Current fuss and bother dies down and the FBI get the men and women - and he remains untouched.  Meanwhile he remains at the helm - 'building' a groundswell of popular support amongst his acolytes for him to stand again - and get re-elected.  Hopefully I'm thinking cynical tosh.
		
Click to expand...

I'm pretty sure he's gone.  They must have got some pretty strong evidence linking him to these bribes and he's decided to go with as much dignity as he can muster, before he's led away in handcuffs. Would not overly surprise me if he turns supergrass now  .


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jun 2, 2015)

Hopefully we can get proper tackling back in the game now, none of this namby-pamby stuff we've had for the last 10 years.

Costa still goes too far though.


----------



## Rooter (Jun 2, 2015)

im pretty sure blatter doesnt care now, he has enough swiss francs to sink a battle ship, so if i were him i would be spending the rest of my days near a pool and a bar.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 2, 2015)

Blatter going has to be good and the speed of this resignation does ask the question does he know something is coming his way and so it's better to jump ship now


----------



## Fish (Jun 2, 2015)

Rooter said:



			im pretty sure blatter doesnt care now, he has enough swiss francs to sink a battle ship, so if i were him i would be spending the rest of my days near a pool and a bar.
		
Click to expand...

The Swiss won't hand him over easily, if at all. He'll try and sit it out in exile, I think that's why he's resigned, otherwise he would be lifted whilst visiting a less sympathetic country like......England  .


----------



## pbrown7582 (Jun 2, 2015)

c1973 said:



			I hope he lives long enough to enjoy the company of big bubba, in a fine correctional institution in the U S of A. 

Hopefully Jack Warner is there with him. 



Click to expand...

the jack warner who is playing mentally ill!


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jun 2, 2015)

so why now and not a couple of days ago before the election?  The cynic in me thinks that as he won the election, he gets a further pension boost irrespective of if he stands down after a couple of days in office. Ker Ching, mind you, probably worth it to get rid of him


----------



## pbrown7582 (Jun 2, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			Costa still goes too far though.

Click to expand...

Naah much prefer Costa to starbucks


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (Jun 2, 2015)

About time, well 10 years too late.

 His influence over the lesser lights of world football was staggering and as powerful as UEFA are they could not raise the required support to realistically challenge Blatter.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 2, 2015)

PhilTheFragger said:



			so why now and not a couple of days ago before the election?  The cynic in me thinks that as he won the election, he gets a further pension boost irrespective of if he stands down after a couple of days in office. Ker Ching, mind you, probably worth it to get rid of him
		
Click to expand...

I agree. He's not going with immediate effect, up to four months to go, and so he'll still be coining it in


----------



## Beezerk (Jun 2, 2015)

Fish said:



			The Swiss won't hand him over easily, if at all. He'll try and sit it out in exile, I think that's why he's resigned, otherwise he would be lifted whilst visiting a less sympathetic country like......England  .
		
Click to expand...

Wasn't he supposed to be visiting the USA soon for a CONCACAF tournament?


----------



## c1973 (Jun 2, 2015)

pbrown7582 said:



			the jack warner who is playing mentally ill!
		
Click to expand...

The very same. 

Provided he's not too tired obviously.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jun 2, 2015)

His career is in Blatters


----------



## Hacker Khan (Jun 2, 2015)

PhilTheFragger said:



*so why now and not a couple of days ago before the election?*  The cynic in me thinks that as he won the election, he gets a further pension boost irrespective of if he stands down after a couple of days in office. Ker Ching, mind you, probably worth it to get rid of him
		
Click to expand...

I'd wager it's because the 10 million bribe to get the world cup to South Africa has now been linked to his second in charge.  So it's only a matter of time before he is exposed as being complicit in it or extremely incompetent if he didn't know his second in charge was writing cheques for 10 million.  So he's jumped before he was pushed.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 2, 2015)

Blue in Munich said:



			Slippery Sepp just gets better;

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/32914907

"Blatter later vowed to restore trust in Fifa and "find a way to fix things".

*Let me help you Sepp; Fifa off.  Now.  Far, far away.  And take Platini with you.*

Click to expand...

1 down.      1 to goâ€¦...


----------



## Hacker Khan (Jun 2, 2015)

I've absolutely no idea who the German FIFA rep is, but if I was to pick anyone it would be them.  As let's face it, it would be run very efficiently and they win their fair share of them anyway.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Jun 2, 2015)

Hacker Khan said:



			I've absolutely no idea who the German FIFA rep is, but if I was to pick anyone it would be them.  As let's face it, it would be run very efficiently and they win their fair share of them anyway.
		
Click to expand...

Racial stereotypes aren't very reliable though.

After all the Swiss are generally considered to be extremely efficient and Mr Blatter is..............
yep, that's it, he's Swiss.


----------



## Jimaroid (Jun 2, 2015)

MetalMickie said:



			After all the Swiss are generally considered to be extremely efficient and Mr Blatter is..............
yep, that's it, he's Swiss.
		
Click to expand...

They're also considered to be very good at hiding money and... Oh.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jun 2, 2015)

...and then there might be David Ginola... (sorry of course - how silly of me - he'll be getting sponsored by some commercial outfit)


----------



## Stuart_C (Jun 2, 2015)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			...and then there might be David Ginola... (sorry of course - how silly of me - he'll be getting sponsored by some commercial outfit)
		
Click to expand...

Rather Ginola than some of the corrupt shysters we could end up with....


----------



## Tongo (Jun 3, 2015)

Stuart_C said:



			Rather Ginola than some of the *corrupt shysters we could end up with*....
		
Click to expand...

One does wonder whether the same attitudes will be maintained just with a different face at the top.


----------



## pokerjoke (Jun 3, 2015)

Imo he jumped before the fall.
Interesting that Blatter did not vote for Quatar for the WC but Platini did.

I reckon a lot more is going to come out of this and it could get very messy


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jun 3, 2015)

pokerjoke said:



			Imo he jumped before the fall.
Interesting that Blatter did not vote for Quatar for the WC but Platini did.

I reckon a lot more is going to come out of this and it could get very messy
		
Click to expand...

Blatter is devious - he'd have known that Qatar was going to win and 'if' there was anything dubious going on in that he'd have tried to keep his distance - and so he wouldn't have voted for Qatar.


----------



## pokerjoke (Jun 3, 2015)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Blatter is devious - he'd have known that Qatar was going to win and 'if' there was anything dubious going on in that he'd have tried to keep his distance - and so he wouldn't have voted for Qatar.
		
Click to expand...

Yes I did think along these lines and of course you could be right.

However if he was that clever or devious I would be surprised.
There are computer geniuses these days that will get everything on his laptop.

Will be interesting to see what he has done and who else becomes a suspect.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 3, 2015)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/32998735

The excrement and the air conditioning have truly come together.  How long before he names the others involved?


----------



## c1973 (Jun 3, 2015)

How far back will the investigation go?

I'm thinking there's a Russian linesman somewhere worried that he'll be uncovered.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 3, 2015)

Blue in Munich said:



http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/32998735

The excrement and the air conditioning have truly come together.  How long before he names the others involved?
		
Click to expand...

Once one starts giving chapter and verse others will follow. Not sure anyone will have any loyalty to protect Blatter now


----------



## Crazyface (Jun 4, 2015)

c1973 said:



			How far back will the investigation go?

I'm thinking there's a Russian linesman somewhere worried that he'll be uncovered. 

Click to expand...

You think???? The Ref v Portugal in the Euros and the lino and ref in the World Cup v Germany would be the ones to worry. This is why we've not advanced to be the super power we should be. Imagine if we had gone on further in these comps, how this would have stimulated the kids to play the game instead on huddled up in their bedrooms shooting things to bits...


----------



## pbrown7582 (Jun 4, 2015)

Crazyface said:



			You think???? The Ref v Portugal in the Euros and the lino and ref in the World Cup v Germany would be the ones to worry. This is why we've not advanced to be the super power we should be. Imagine if we had gone on further in these comps, how this would have stimulated the kids to play the game instead on huddled up in their bedrooms shooting things to bits...
		
Click to expand...



:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## c1973 (Jun 4, 2015)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-latin-america-33002674

Didn't take long for his arse to collapse. Now we have FIFA allegedly involved in elections in T&T. 

You really couldn't make it up.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Jun 4, 2015)

As I said many posts ago, we will look back at FIFA in a few years time and wonder how on earth we let them get away with it as we all knew it was riddled with corruption.  And be slightly ashamed, but also very glad that it took the yanks to bail us out.  Again. You ess ayy, you ess ay...

There was a good comparison with Lance Armstrong story made in the paper today, in both situations everyone suspected it was wrong but few wanted to rock the boat, a few brave journalists tried their best to expose what was going on but were mostly ignored and the full horror of what was going on will shock most sports lovers.


----------



## c1973 (Jun 4, 2015)

Looks like the Irish FA have been accepting of FIFA and its largesse/corruption. 

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-europe-33011692


----------



## pbrown7582 (Jun 4, 2015)

c1973 said:



			Looks like the Irish FA have been accepting of FIFA and its largesse/corruption. 

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-europe-33011692

Click to expand...


There all at it! 

The Spanish and French voted for him on Friday because they didn't want to stall the gravy train which feeds so many.
The Fa being all righteous is a bit rich too as they played there part in the greasing of palms and gifts in hotel rooms during the WC bidding process. 
"We'll take Euro 96 you have the World Cup then" thank you very  much.....

Going to be one story after another unless good ol Jack releases his avalanche in one go!


----------



## Fish (Jun 7, 2015)

Looks like they've got Jack now hung, drawn & quartered. News showing statements of millions going to Supermarkets and other basic businesses with no sporting connections and then returned to back him (laundered) in local currency plus, lots of credit card payments adding up again into millions.

This is 1 bullet Jack Warner can't dodge now, everyone and anyone close to any of these FIFA individuals will now be running for cover and putting distance between themselves, I reckon we won't hear and find out too much about Blatter for a while as they (FBI) will want to build up a file that he will have no chance or opportunity to get out of, I can't wait....


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jun 7, 2015)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/33041467

See on the BBC news that the guy in charge of  FIFA's Audit and Compliance Committee has said that if evidence is found that proves that the 2018 & 2022 awards were bought then FIFA will strip those countries accordingly

Fair enough, but this guy was supposed to be the one checking everything was above board  at FIFA, he cant have been doing a very good job, can he?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 7, 2015)

PhilTheFragger said:



http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/33041467

See on the BBC news that the guy in charge of  FIFA's Audit and Compliance Committee has said that if evidence is found that proves that the 2018 & 2022 awards were bought then FIFA will strip those countries accordingly

Fair enough, but this guy was supposed to be the one checking everything was above board  at FIFA, he cant have been doing a very good job, can he?
		
Click to expand...

The trouble is, if they take it off Russia who will host it with less than three years to prepare?


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jun 7, 2015)

HomerJSimpson said:



			The trouble is, if they take it off Russia who will host it with less than three years to prepare?
		
Click to expand...

easy, we can, or any other country with decent stadiums and transport systems already in place, it shouldnt be a major problem if they decide soon, but if they faff about and a year goes by then it is going to be harder to do


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 7, 2015)

PhilTheFragger said:



http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/33041467

See on the BBC news that the guy in charge of  FIFA's Audit and Compliance Committee has said that if evidence is found that proves that the 2018 & 2022 awards were bought then FIFA will strip those countries accordingly

Fair enough, but this guy was supposed to be the one checking everything was above board  at FIFA, he cant have been doing a very good job, can he?
		
Click to expand...

Can't say anything else though, can he Phil?  If he says the evidence is there but he did nothing then he's dropping himself in the brown and smelly.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jun 7, 2015)

Blue in Munich said:



			Can't say anything else though, can he Phil?  If he says the evidence is there but he did nothing then he's dropping himself in the brown and smelly.
		
Click to expand...

What has oxtail soup got to do with it 

He needs to go so someone else can look at it with fresh eyes, he is as tainted as Bloater


----------



## Imurg (Jun 7, 2015)

PhilTheFragger said:



			What has oxtail soup got to do with it
		
Click to expand...

He's on a roll tonight......

Any of the big European nations could hold a World Cup with little more than a year's notice.
England, France, Spain, Germany, Italy, Holland/Belgium all have the Stadia and the infrastructure to do it.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jun 8, 2015)

Imurg said:



			He's on a roll tonight......

Any of the big European nations could hold a World Cup with little more than a year's notice.
England, France, Spain, Germany, Italy, Holland/Belgium all have the Stadia and the infrastructure to do it.
		
Click to expand...

Ah- but problem is that at short notice FIFA won't be able to block book all the top hotels.


----------



## pbrown7582 (Jun 8, 2015)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Ah- but problem is that at short notice FIFA won't be able to block book all the top hotels.
		
Click to expand...

Won't they just give the booking staff a brown envelope and all existing bookings be lost by the computer freeing the wAy for the top officials to lord it in the penthouse suites.


----------



## GB72 (Jun 8, 2015)

If they find enough evidence they may ditch the Qatar World Cup. After all, the original bid was for a summer world cup with air conditioned Stadia so they have breached the terms of their agreed bid as well. 

The World Cup in Russia will be a different ball game. To cancel that would be far too political and I suspect that the excuse of short notice will be used to sweep this political hot potatoe under the rug.


----------



## pokerjoke (Jun 10, 2015)

pokerjoke said:



			Yes I did think along these lines and of course you could be right.

However if he was that clever or devious I would be surprised.
There are computer geniuses these days that will get everything on his laptop.

Will be interesting to see what he has done and who else becomes a suspect.
		
Click to expand...

Looks like the FBI have got something off his computers tonight.

Trouble is with all the shisters they are all ancient so even if they go to jail it wont be for long.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 14, 2015)

And so it starts againâ€¦..

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/33126284

You really couldn't make it up.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 26, 2015)

I've now seen heard it all;

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/33284185

Can someone drag this muppet to the nearest asylum, lock him up and throw away the key please?


----------



## Hobbit (Jun 26, 2015)

But he's got the support of the majority of Fifa...

That said, he's coming across as a megalomaniac of the highest order. Its like the New Year's Eve farces that used to be aired on the Beeb way back in the black and white days.


----------



## Fish (Jun 26, 2015)

He obviously believes he's clear of any further investigation and/or charges and now has a clear road ahead, personally I hope he suddenly gets drags back down and in with the rest of the rotten apples, I can't believe nobody has enough on him to make something stick!


----------



## Hobbit (Jun 26, 2015)

Fish said:



			He obviously believes he's clear of any further investigation and/or charges and now has a clear road ahead, personally I hope he suddenly gets drags back down and in with the rest of the rotten apples, I can't believe nobody has enough on him to make something stick!
		
Click to expand...

If he felt he was clear he'd be going to Canada to present the Woman's World Cup, which allegedly he isn't because he fears arrest.


----------



## Fish (Jun 26, 2015)

Hobbit said:



			If he felt he was clear he'd be going to Canada to present the Woman's World Cup, which allegedly he isn't because he fears arrest.
		
Click to expand...

So are the Swiss not allowing his arrest then? Surely he can't be a president of FIFA and stay at 1 location for fear of being arrested as soon as he steps off a plane.


----------



## Tongo (Jun 26, 2015)

I see the modern day Al Capone is back in the headlines.


----------



## c1973 (Jun 26, 2015)

Prison would be to good for him......they should put him in Askaban!


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jun 27, 2015)

Hobbit said:



			Its like the New Year's Eve farces that used to be aired on the Beeb way back
		
Click to expand...

That the radio, Bri?

Sorry, wireless.:thup:


----------



## Hobbit (Jun 27, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			That the radio, Bri?

Sorry, wireless.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Oi you! There's only a couple of years between us.... well, maybe 3.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jun 27, 2015)

Hobbit said:



			Oi you! There's only a couple of years between us.... well, maybe 3 decades.
		
Click to expand...

Tippex is our friend, ok maybe 1 1/2......


----------



## Hobbit (Jun 27, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			Tippex is our friend, ok maybe 1 1/2......

Click to expand...

Brilliant! Excellent correction.... maths has never been a strong point for Liverpooler's


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jun 27, 2015)

Hobbit said:



			Brilliant! Excellent correction.... maths has never been a strong point for Liverpooler's
		
Click to expand...

We're epic at nett spends.


----------



## Jimaroid (Sep 25, 2015)

Oh, amazing!

https://twitter.com/SamBorden/status/647416403776155648
BREAKING: Swiss attorney general bringing charges of "criminal mismanagement" and "misappropriation" against Sepp Blatter.


----------



## Tongo (Sep 25, 2015)

Well even Al Capone was busted in the end. 

One could draw parallels.....


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Sep 25, 2015)

...and parallels with the CEO of VW who resigned pronto - even though he knew nothing (I can believe) about the emissions scam.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 25, 2015)

Only a matter of time before they find enough to make a case stick against Blatter


----------



## Jimaroid (Oct 8, 2015)

Blatter, Platini and Valcke all suspended for 90 days by FIFA's ethics committee.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/34474231


----------



## pbrown7582 (Oct 8, 2015)

90 days  goes past the elections for new chief


----------



## Fish (Oct 8, 2015)

I'm resigned to the fact that Blatter will never truly get his comeuppance [FONT=arial, sans-serif][/FONT]


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 8, 2015)

So happy to see Platini get his orders as well - he has been a proper snake


----------



## chrisd (Oct 8, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			So happy to see Platini get his orders as well - he has been a proper snake
		
Click to expand...

Given that the head of VW left within days of their scandal it's long long overdue that these two are unceremoniously booted out!


----------



## Fish (Oct 8, 2015)

chrisd said:



			Given that the head of VW left within days of their scandal it's long long overdue that these two are unceremoniously booted out!
		
Click to expand...

Only currently suspended, don't get your hopes up


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 8, 2015)

Jimaroid said:



			Blatter, Platini and Valcke all suspended for 90 days by FIFA's ethics committee.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/34474231

Click to expand...

Good but hasn't gone far enough. Get them all out for good


----------



## Fish (Nov 4, 2015)

The German FA has now been raided on suspicion of tax evasion as 6.7m euro's (Â£4.9m) that was paid to FIFA in 2005 after receiving the vote 5 years prior to host the world cup in 2006 was not declared! By all accounts it was a secret slush fund to secure votes! 

I would think all these large movements of money are popping up due to all the investigations they are doing elsewhere and will naturally bring other countries into the spotlight, I'd love nothing less than to see Germany dragged into the buying votes scandals and to see that smirk wiped off Merkels face :smirk:

http://www.theguardian.com/football/2015/nov/03/polic-raid-german-fa-tax-evasion-world-cup

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-europe-34708640


----------



## Hacker Khan (Nov 4, 2015)

Fish said:



			The German FA has now been raided on suspicion of tax evasion as 6.7m euro's (Â£4.9m) that was paid to FIFA in 2005 after receiving the vote 5 years prior to host the world cup in 2006 was not declared! By all accounts it was a secret slush fund to secure votes! 

I would think all these large movements of money are popping up due to all the investigations they are doing elsewhere and will naturally bring other countries into the spotlight, I'd love nothing less than to see Germany dragged into the buying votes scandals and to see that smirk wiped off Merkels face :smirk:

http://www.theguardian.com/football/2015/nov/03/polic-raid-german-fa-tax-evasion-world-cup

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-europe-34708640

Click to expand...

I suspect if you investigated any of the world cups since Blatter has been in charge you will eventually find a cesspit of corruption and backhanders. After a while it probably became the natural way of operating and securing a world cup for your country. And it will will probably continue to some extent if they continue with the current set up.  Wasn't one of the 7 candidates to replace Blatter given a 6 month ban from anything football related in 2013?  It kind of highlights how screwed up FIFA is that in the current climate someone like that can stand for election to run it.

They need to get someone external in to run the whole thing, but I doubt that will never happen as too many people in FIFA will fall off the gravy train then.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Nov 11, 2015)

I see that Sepp Blatter has been admitted to hospital after suffering what is being called a "small emotional breakdown". Maybe I'm just cynical but I can't help but feel that this is the first stage of ploy that will see him be declared as too unwell to face trial when the time comes....


http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/34787547


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 11, 2015)

Don't expect him to stage trial or even face any jail time - will be under "house arrest"


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 12, 2015)

ColchesterFC said:



			I see that Sepp Blatter has been admitted to hospital after suffering what is being called a "small emotional breakdown". Maybe I'm just cynical but I can't help but feel that this is the first stage of ploy that will see him be declared as too unwell to face trial when the time comes....


http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/34787547

Click to expand...

Seems very convenient timing and can see him using this trick again. I think he'll stand trial. Not sure about the outcome and the word Teflon springs to mind


----------



## Hacker Khan (Nov 23, 2015)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Seems very convenient timing and can see him using this trick again. I think he'll stand trial. Not sure about the outcome and the word Teflon springs to mind
		
Click to expand...

Hey, have some respect and less of the cynicism, he nearly died apparently.  So he's certainly got my sympathy now, as by saying that he was virtually on deaths door he has changed my view of him from being a vile corrupt despot who would sell the game of football out to North Korea if he and his corrupt cronies in FIFA could make money out of it, to a honorable and misunderstood man who should actually win the Nobel Peace prize.  

Shame on you.... 

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/34898229


----------



## pbrown7582 (Nov 24, 2015)

Etics committee asking for a life ban on Platini mmm that payment obviously wasn't very legit.


----------



## ger147 (Nov 24, 2015)

pbrown7582 said:



			Etics committee asking for a life ban on Platini mmm that payment obviously wasn't very legit.
		
Click to expand...

This is playing out exactly how I thought it would. I've thought all along this is all about Blatter stopping Platini taking over. Looking more and more likely that it's gonna work.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 24, 2015)

Hacker Khan said:



			Hey, have some respect and less of the cynicism, he nearly died apparently.  So he's certainly got my sympathy now, as by saying that he was virtually on deaths door he has changed my view of him from being a vile corrupt despot who would sell the game of football out to North Korea if he and his corrupt cronies in FIFA could make money out of it, to a honorable and misunderstood man who should actually win the Nobel Peace prize.  

Shame on you.... 

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/34898229

Click to expand...

On death's door?  Well he might have felt like that but have not many of us felt the same after a serious night out!  Feeling really, really crummy is not quite the same as actually being on death's door.  And so we get a BBC headline that says *Sepp Blatter: Suspended Fifa president was 'close to dying'*   A load of blather from Blatter more likes - Honestly


----------



## Fish (Dec 3, 2015)

Another 2 bite the dust and are being extradited to the US.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/34991874


----------



## Tongo (Dec 3, 2015)

Fish said:



			Another 2 bite the dust and are being extradited to the US.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/34991874

Click to expand...

It wont really matter unless the Big Kahuna is arrested and charged.


----------



## gregbwfc (Dec 21, 2015)

Reports that Blatter and Platini banned for 8 years !!


----------



## Norrin Radd (Dec 21, 2015)

gregbwfc said:



			Reports that Blatter and Platini banned for 8 years !!
		
Click to expand...

well that will be life for Blatter  and Platini should be banned for life as well not just 8 years.

  But who is going to employ him after this anyway


----------



## Tongo (Dec 21, 2015)

The poacher said:



			well that will be life for Blatter  and Platini should be banned for life as well not just 8 years.

  But who is going to employ him after this anyway
		
Click to expand...

Should be jailed if they are found guilty.


----------



## bluewolf (Dec 21, 2015)

The poacher said:



			well that will be life for Blatter  and Platini should be banned for life as well not just 8 years.

  But who is going to employ him after this anyway
		
Click to expand...

It's football mate.. There's always a place for a rogue in that game.. Will probably turn up somewhere as an advisor..


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 21, 2015)

Rather 'blazarre' press conference by Blatter - all resentment and self-pity.  Never mind Seppo - you'll understand your own part in your downfall in the fullness of time and acceptance will do you good.


----------



## MegaSteve (Dec 21, 2015)

Still believe they'll end up doing a bit of porridge...


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 21, 2015)

We've got the appeals to go through yet


----------



## dewsweeper (Dec 21, 2015)

bluewolf said:



			It's football mate.. There's always a place for a rogue in that game.. Will probably turn up somewhere as an advisor..
		
Click to expand...

The Premier League or the FA could beckon.
Dewsweeper


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 20, 2016)

New presidential candidate

http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/p03jn7k0/smithy-runs-for-fifa-president-sport-relief-special


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 21, 2016)

Not sure I trust anyone in FIFA anymore. Pretty sure there will be more revelations once all the charges are made and people start pleading for their liberty


----------



## pbrown7582 (Jun 14, 2016)

so is Blatter chucking mud at UEFA or has he really seen the mysteriously hot and cold balls in the UEFA draws.........


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 1, 2016)

So whilst fans are causing riots in Poland and the corruption still rumbles on 

FIFA's main issue is not allowing England , Wales and Scotland to wear poppies because they see them as "political" despite the players wanting to wear them to remember

And also informing Scotland they can't wear their blue strip against England because there is a one inch strip of white on the arm !!

Good to see they have their priorities sorted


----------



## CheltenhamHacker (Nov 1, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			So whilst fans are causing riots in Poland and the corruption still rumbles on 

FIFA's main issue is not allowing England , Wales and Scotland to wear poppies because they see them as "political" despite the players wanting to wear them to remember

And also informing Scotland they can't wear their blue strip against England because there is a one inch strip of white on the arm !!

Good to see they have their priorities sorted
		
Click to expand...

So until everything is perfect, they should ignore all of the rules?


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Nov 1, 2016)

CheltenhamHacker said:



			So until everything is perfect, they should ignore all of the rules?
		
Click to expand...

Since when was the wearing of the poppy a political statement and as for the clash of colours in the two kits, players and officials would have to have such eyesight issues as to mean they should not be involved in the game.

I agree with Phil, FIFA need to sort out their priorities.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 1, 2016)

CheltenhamHacker said:



			So until everything is perfect, they should ignore all of the rules?
		
Click to expand...

In what way does my post suggest anything near that ?


----------



## Papas1982 (Nov 1, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			So whilst fans are causing riots in Poland and the corruption still rumbles on 

FIFA's main issue is not allowing England , Wales and Scotland to wear poppies because they see them as "political" despite the players wanting to wear them to remember

And also informing Scotland they can't wear their blue strip against England because there is a one inch strip of white on the arm !!

Good to see they have their priorities sorted
		
Click to expand...

FIFA were asked two time sensitive questions re England so have to give an answer. It doesn't mean they aren't looking into crowd trouble. Although that needs to be addressed by the countries respective fas first IMO. 

As as to the kit. It may be a stupid answer from FIFA. But they're the away team aren't they? So hardly a disgrace to have to wear an away kit. 

Also agree re poppies. Whilst clearly poppies mean well. FIFA are clear in their stance and have been for some time.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Nov 1, 2016)

Papas1982 said:



			FIFA were asked two time sensitive questions re England so have to give an answer. It doesn't mean they aren't looking into crowd trouble. Although that needs to be addressed by the countries respective fas first IMO. 

As as to the kit. It may be a stupid answer from FIFA. But they're the away team aren't they? So hardly a disgrace to have to wear an away kit. 

Also agree re poppies. Whilst clearly poppies mean well. FIFA are clear in their stance and have been for some time.
		
Click to expand...

So in what way is the displaying of a poppy more of a political statement than kits that display a national emblem or flag.

FIFA's position on the Poppy only became apparent a few years ago when the England team wanted to follow the lead of club sides in supporting and publicising the RBL's fundraising campaign.


----------



## Papas1982 (Nov 1, 2016)

MetalMickie said:



			So in what way is the displaying of a poppy more of a political statement than kits that display a national emblem or flag.

FIFA's position on the Poppy only became apparent a few years ago when the England team wanted to follow the lead of club sides in supporting and publicising the RBL's fundraising campaign.
		
Click to expand...

I meant fifas stance on politics having any interference in football. Nit just the poppy.  

The poppy isnt isn't a national symbol like a flag. It has great meaning, but it can still be divisive and as such is nit allowed by fifa. Much like I'm sure nationalist symbols supporting other beliefs wouldn't be.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Nov 1, 2016)

Papas1982 said:



			I meant fifas stance on politics having any interference in football. Nit just the poppy.  

The poppy isnt isn't a national symbol like a flag. It has great meaning, but it can still be divisive and as such is nit allowed by fifa. Much like I'm sure nationalist symbols supporting other beliefs wouldn't be.
		
Click to expand...


But it is not a nationalist symbol, it is a symbol of remembrance and if it is such an issue to FIFA why did they sanction England wearing the symbol on black armbands against Spain in 2011?


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Nov 1, 2016)

To me and the majority of people FIFA's stance is a disgrace and hopefully they will relent and allow the armbands, however, whether we like it or not the Poppy has been politicised in the past and we can't deny that. The white poppy came out of a stance against war and governments and McClean of West Brom refuses to wear a shirt with one on because of Bloody Sunday and his stance has been defended on here and is very much political.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 1, 2016)

To be honest I am not sure of why the SFA and FA see the need for the players to display a poppy on their kit or armband.  This does rather smack of rather affected ostentatious self-promotion. Anyone who thinks that players displaying a poppy on the field of play actually makes a difference is to me rather missing the point of quiet, thoughtful and personal reflection on the sacrifices of those who have gone before us.  

Don't need footballers to wear one on the field of play - no need for any controversy.  Risks becoming unseemly.

I recognise I may be in the minority in this view.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 1, 2016)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			To be honest I am not sure of why the SFA and FA see the need for the players to display a poppy on their kit or armband.  This does rather smack of rather affected ostentatious self-promotion. Anyone who thinks that players displaying a poppy on the field of play actually makes a difference is to me rather missing the point of quiet, thoughtful and personal reflection on the sacrifices of those who have gone before us.  

Don't need footballers to wear one on the field of play - no need for any controversy.  Risks becoming unseemly.

I recognise I may be in the minority in this view.
		
Click to expand...

They want to wear the armband to show their Rememberance of people who sacrificed their lives to allow you and i to live in a free world. 

It's not about making a difference 

What exactly are they promoting !!? Did you even think before you posted that pile of nonsense. Why does their need to be an angle somewhere 

Do you think the same when you see the normal person walking down the street ?


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 1, 2016)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			To be honest I am not sure of why the SFA and FA see the need for the players to display a poppy on their kit or armband.  This does rather smack of rather affected ostentatious self-promotion. Anyone who thinks that players displaying a poppy on the field of play actually makes a difference is to me rather missing the point of quiet, thoughtful and personal reflection on the sacrifices of those who have gone before us.  

Don't need footballers to wear one on the field of play - no need for any controversy.  Risks becoming unseemly.

I recognise I may be in the minority in this view.
		
Click to expand...

Probably a minority of one.  

You do realise, I take it, that the shirts with the poppies on that the players wear are auctioned or sold off to raise funds for the Royal British Legion?  But you'd rather they didn't because you consider it ostentatious self-promotion.  Any views on the ceremony at the Cenotaph or the Royal albert Hall in view of your quiet reflection comment?  Actually, on second thoughts don't bother.



Liverpoolphil said:



			They want to wear the armband to show their Rememberance of people who sacrificed their lives to allow you and i to live in a free world. 

It's not about making a difference 

What exactly are they promoting !!? *Did you even think before you posted that pile of nonsense.* Why does their need to be an angle somewhere 

Do you think the same when you see the normal person walking down the street ?
		
Click to expand...

Couldn't agree more Phil.


----------



## Kellfire (Nov 2, 2016)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			To be honest I am not sure of why the SFA and FA see the need for the players to display a poppy on their kit or armband.  This does rather smack of rather affected ostentatious self-promotion. Anyone who thinks that players displaying a poppy on the field of play actually makes a difference is to me rather missing the point of quiet, thoughtful and personal reflection on the sacrifices of those who have gone before us.  

Don't need footballers to wear one on the field of play - no need for any controversy.  Risks becoming unseemly.

I recognise I may be in the minority in this view.
		
Click to expand...

I agree with you entirely.


----------



## CheltenhamHacker (Nov 2, 2016)

Kellfire said:



			I agree with you entirely.
		
Click to expand...

Theresa May now commenting on this. 

Mountain, molehill?


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 2, 2016)

TM is getting involved as it is good PR for her. This is a domestic issue. Lay wreaths at grounds, poppies on shirts if you want but don't expect the rest of the world to join in. A blanket ban by FIFA is easier than a committee sitting on judgement on each case. What seems right and fair to one country is a red rag to another. Best to keep symbols out of sport full stop.


----------



## Fyldewhite (Nov 2, 2016)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			To be honest I am not sure of why the SFA and FA see the need for the players to display a poppy on their kit or armband.  This does rather smack of rather affected ostentatious self-promotion. Anyone who thinks that players displaying a poppy on the field of play actually makes a difference is to me rather missing the point of quiet, thoughtful and personal reflection on the sacrifices of those who have gone before us.  

Don't need footballers to wear one on the field of play - no need for any controversy.  Risks becoming unseemly.

I recognise I may be in the minority in this view.
		
Click to expand...




Kellfire said:



			I agree with you entirely.
		
Click to expand...

So do I.

I'm sure everyone recognises why the rule is there and they have to draw a line somewhere. They choose to draw that line at zero and that's the easiest to enforce. It may not be fair, it may not be right from our point of view.....but it's the rule. If we just accepted that and stopped whinging then it would be a non-story.

Funny one or two people who constantly run out the line "if you don't like it then don't join the club" in response to posts on "silly" or "unreasonable" golf club rules are the same ones who now don't want to abide by FIFA's rules.....just saying.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 2, 2016)

Lord Tyrion said:



			TM is getting involved as it is good PR for her. This is a domestic issue. Lay wreaths at grounds, poppies on shirts if you want but don't expect the rest of the world to join in. A blanket ban by FIFA is easier than a committee sitting on judgement on each case. What seems right and fair to one country is a red rag to another. Best to keep symbols out of sport full stop.
		
Click to expand...

I don't recall anyone from any FA suggesting the rest of the world join in ?

If it was a blanket ban why did they allow England to show a poppy previously ?

I will never ever understand how people can turn a symbol of rememberance to people who fought to give us a free world and free voice into something more than that 

People are able to play the sport because of actions of those people hundred years ago 

The players just want to show respect and rememberance to those people - how can any country see that as a red rag , it's not about anything political - just rememberance


----------



## bluewolf (Nov 2, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I don't recall anyone from any FA suggesting the rest of the world join in ?

If it was a blanket ban why did they allow England to show a poppy previously ?

I will never ever understand how people can turn a symbol of rememberance to people who fought to give us a free world and free voice into something more than that 

People are able to play the sport because of actions of those people hundred years ago 

The players just want to show respect and rememberance to those people - how can any country see that as a red rag , it's not about anything political - just rememberance
		
Click to expand...

You're missing the point mate. What may be a poignant symbol to some, may look like triumphalism and provocation to others.

 I choose to wear a poppy. I lost relatives on both sides during both great wars. However, it's a personal choice and my remembrance is private and introspective. 

The second that I am expected to wear the poppy, then that is when I will stop. Fifa are wrong on many occasions, I feel that they're right on this one.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 2, 2016)

No, it is political. The Poppy is a symbol relating to war. For every winner in a war there is a loser, one good side one supposedly bad side. Money goes from the sale of poppies to help service people who need help. I buy my poppy, I want them to be helped. Not everyone around the world agrees with the causes they were fighting in though, in fact many agressively disagree. For them the Poppy symbolises British aggression not rememberance.

FIFA are not picking on the Poppy, the ban is on all symbols. What if a team wore a symbol commemorating the losses suffered by ISIS? Would that be okay? Same for Al Qaeda? A Palestinian team wearing something that prods the Isreali's?

We see the good relating to a Poppy but not everyone else does. How do you resolve that? Ban all symbols and then no one can compalin. Look at the bigger picture here.


----------



## bladeplayer (Nov 2, 2016)

Lord Tyrion said:



			No, it is political. The Poppy is a symbol relating to war. For every winner in a war there is a loser, one good side one supposedly bad side. Money goes from the sale of poppies to help service people who need help. I buy my poppy, I want them to be helped. Not everyone around the world agrees with the causes they were fighting in though, in fact many agressively disagree. For them the Poppy symbolises British aggression not rememberance.

FIFA are not picking on the Poppy, the ban is on all symbols. What if a team wore a symbol commemorating the losses suffered by ISIS? Would that be okay? Same for Al Qaeda? A Palestinian team wearing something that prods the Isreali's?

We see the good relating to a Poppy but not everyone else does. How do you resolve that? Ban all symbols and then no one can compalin. Look at the bigger picture here.
		
Click to expand...

Now there is a well thought out sensible answer .. well said that man


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 2, 2016)

Lord Tyrion said:



			No, it is political. The Poppy is a symbol relating to war. For every winner in a war there is a loser, one good side one supposedly bad side. Money goes from the sale of poppies to help service people who need help. I buy my poppy, I want them to be helped. Not everyone around the world agrees with the causes they were fighting in though, in fact many agressively disagree. For them the Poppy symbolises British aggression not rememberance.

FIFA are not picking on the Poppy, the ban is on all symbols. What if a team wore a symbol commemorating the losses suffered by ISIS? Would that be okay? Same for Al Qaeda? A Palestinian team wearing something that prods the Isreali's?

We see the good relating to a Poppy but not everyone else does. How do you resolve that? Ban all symbols and then no one can compalin. Look at the bigger picture here.
		
Click to expand...

http://www.britishlegion.org.uk/remembrance/how-we-remember/the-story-of-the-poppy/

The poppy is

A symbol of Remembrance and hope
Worn by millions of people
Red because of the natural colour of field poppies

The poppy is NOT

A symbol of death or a sign of support for war
A reflection of politics or religion
Red to reflect the colour of blood

Straight from the RBL 

If anyone wants to turn the poppy into a political symbol or a symbol of war then that's their issue and goes against what the real meaning is - people will always look for an angle to try and turn it into something when it's clearly not and its a shame that it has even reached something that remembers people sacrificing themselves to allow us all that free will


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Nov 2, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



http://www.britishlegion.org.uk/remembrance/how-we-remember/the-story-of-the-poppy/

The poppy is

A symbol of Remembrance and hope
Worn by millions of people
Red because of the natural colour of field poppies

The poppy is NOT

A symbol of death or a sign of support for war
A reflection of politics or religion
Red to reflect the colour of blood

Straight from the RBL 

If anyone wants to turn the poppy into a political symbol or a symbol of war then that's their issue and goes against what the real meaning is - people will always look for an angle to try and turn it into something when it's clearly not and its a shame that it has even reached something that remembers people sacrificing themselves to allow us all that free will
		
Click to expand...

It doesn't matter what the Poppy actually means, unfortunately there are people and groups who see it as a Political symbol and this won't change.

Still hopeful FIFA backdown.


----------



## Kellfire (Nov 2, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			The poppy is NOT

A symbol of death or a sign of support for war
A reflection of politics or religion
Red to reflect the colour of blood

Straight from the RBL

Click to expand...

I underlined the important part.

Of course the British Legion will say that and refuse to accept the other viewpoint - they're the one who stand to benefit!

Do you often see MacMillan pointing out how most of their money that goes into cancer research fails to yield any benefit whatsoever? No, of course not. They are biased.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Nov 2, 2016)

pauldj42 said:



			It doesn't matter what the Poppy actually means, unfortunately there are people and groups who see it as a Political symbol and this won't change.

Still hopeful FIFA backdown.
		
Click to expand...

It doesn't even matter how good the intentions, some things become politicised and the poppy is one. 

Fifa are right on this one, even if that's a bitter pill for most in this country, it's just the thin end of the wedge.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Nov 2, 2016)

FairwayDodger said:



			It doesn't even matter how good the intentions, some things become politicised and the poppy is one. 

Fifa are right on this one, even if that's a bitter pill for most in this country, it's just the thin end of the wedge.
		
Click to expand...

You're probably correct, but they did allow armbands a few years back so they themselves are in an odd position.


----------



## Imurg (Nov 2, 2016)

I just don't see why teams of footballers feel the need to show their remembrance of those who fought and died during the ears whilst playing a football match....
Wear their Poppys on the way to the ground, wear them afterwards. Why do they need to wear them during the game..?
I just don't see it......


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 2, 2016)

I can only reflect on the thought that if it matters so much, why is it only recently that there has seemed to be a need for footballers to wear a poppy on the field of play.  There is no need - and all it does is stir up unseemly debate and controversy.  An international footballer having a poppy on their shirt tells me nothing about the thoughts and feelings of the player, because we and they know that they'd be criticised for not wearing a shirt with one if the rest were.  The poppy therefore becomes rather meaningless.

I will be wearing my poppy with pride, sadness and gratitude - reflecting on my grandfather in the Dardanelles and the Somme; and my father bobbing about the Med and the Red Sea in a merchant ship - watching ships in his convoys being torpedoed.  And for all the loss of life then and now, much of it needless but also much of it for our freedom and values.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Nov 2, 2016)

Lord Tyrion said:



			No, it is political. The Poppy is a symbol relating to war. For every winner in a war there is a loser, one good side one supposedly bad side. Money goes from the sale of poppies to help service people who need help. I buy my poppy, I want them to be helped. Not everyone around the world agrees with the causes they were fighting in though, in fact many agressively disagree. For them the Poppy symbolises British aggression not rememberance.

FIFA are not picking on the Poppy, the ban is on all symbols. What if a team wore a symbol commemorating the losses suffered by ISIS? Would that be okay? Same for Al Qaeda? A Palestinian team wearing something that prods the Isreali's?

We see the good relating to a Poppy but not everyone else does. How do you resolve that? Ban all symbols and then no one can compalin. Look at the bigger picture here.
		
Click to expand...

In this case it is proposed that the Poppy be worn by two teams from the same country so who is it that is likely to be offended?


----------



## bluewolf (Nov 2, 2016)

I'll be wearing mine with pride, remembering my Grandfather who was one of the first soldiers to walk into Auschwitz, and who never spoke about what he saw there. He wrote it down, put it in a box, and no one opened it till after his death.. I'll also take the opportunity to remember those of my family who died in the German Military...


----------



## bluewolf (Nov 2, 2016)

MetalMickie said:



			In this case it is proposed that the Poppy be worn by two teams from the same country so who is it that is likely to be offended?
		
Click to expand...

Easier to have a blanket ban than to introduce grey areas...


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Nov 2, 2016)

bluewolf said:



			Easier to have a blanket ban than to introduce grey areas...
		
Click to expand...


You may well be right but it still does not explain who, in this case, is likely to be offended.

I can't imagine that many outside these islands will be paying much attention to the game.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 2, 2016)

bluewolf said:



			Easier to have a blanket ban than to introduce grey areas...
		
Click to expand...

The problem is 

FIFA allowed England to wear poppies in 2011

Earlier in the year Ireland wore on their shirt a rememberance to the Easter rising in a friendly 

FIFA has always been full of grey areas

Also seems IRB World Rugby have no issues with the England Rugby team wearing poppies on their tops for the match against SA

If only FIFA were so strong against the corruption within their own ranks


----------



## CheltenhamHacker (Nov 2, 2016)

What I don;t understand is, what difference does it make to anyone if they don't wear Poppies?

Do you observe remembrance less? Do you lose respect for the individual footballers?  Does the poppy appeal raise less money (this one I would actually be interested in, but I doubt it happens).

This all seems to be a storm in a teacup, in the grand scheme of things. Everyone has said they'll still be respecting Remembrance Sunday (I assume everyone who is offended by the lack of poppies will be at their local parade?). There will even still be a minutes silence I imagine.


----------



## bluewolf (Nov 2, 2016)

Whilst I wholeheartedly agree that FIFA are somewhat "flexible" in their approach, it doesn't mean that they're wrong in this case (IMO obviously).


----------



## CheltenhamHacker (Nov 2, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Earlier in the year Ireland wore on their shirt a rememberance to the Easter rising in a friendly 


If only FIFA were so strong against the corruption within their own ranks
		
Click to expand...

The Irish matches were friendlies, and not a qualifying match which I understand is why the issue arose.

Re: your second point, I assume they should cancel all rules then, until they sort their own corruption? This is a non argument.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 2, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			The problem is 

FIFA allowed England to wear poppies in 2011

Earlier in the year Ireland wore on their shirt a rememberance to the Easter rising in a friendly 

FIFA has always been full of grey areas

Also seems IRB World Rugby have no issues with the England Rugby team wearing poppies on their tops for the match against SA

If only FIFA were so strong against the corruption within their own ranks
		
Click to expand...

Indeed.  I wonder what it would need to change their stance on this?


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Nov 2, 2016)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			I can only reflect on the thought that if it matters so much, why is it only recently that there has seemed to be a need for footballers to wear a poppy on the field of play.  There is no need - and all it does is stir up unseemly debate and controversy.  An international footballer having a poppy on their shirt tells me nothing about the thoughts and feelings of the player, because we and they know that they'd be criticised for not wearing a shirt with one if the rest were.  The poppy therefore becomes rather meaningless.

I will be wearing my poppy with pride, sadness and gratitude - reflecting on my grandfather in the Dardanelles and the Somme; and my father bobbing about the Med and the Red Sea in a merchant ship - watching ships in his convoys being torpedoed.  And for all the loss of life then and now, much of it needless but also much of it for our freedom and values.
		
Click to expand...

I served in the Military for 36 years and wore a Poppy on my Uniform at my place of work with no issue, the footballers are doing just that, why do we have to question their motives?
Let's remember it was the RBL who approached the FA some years back asking for them and their teams to support the Poppy Appeal, it has raised thousands if not millions for the RBL over the years. 
If people have anger or frustration or questions about the footballers motives or feelings then maybe those comments should be directed to the FA or even the RBL, many of those footballers will also be wearing their Poppy with just as much pride as you or me, none of us know about their families and their service to this Country, except maybe Theo Wallcott, his father was Ex-RAF and was a member of the same Sgts' mess as me for 2 years and I can assure you his father proudly served.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 2, 2016)

CheltenhamHacker said:



			What I don;t understand is, what difference does it make to anyone if they don't wear Poppies?

Do you observe remembrance less? Do you lose respect for the individual footballers?  Does the poppy appeal raise less money (this one I would actually be interested in, but I doubt it happens).

This all seems to be a storm in a teacup, in the grand scheme of things. Everyone has said they'll still be respecting Remembrance Sunday (I assume everyone who is offended by the lack of poppies will be at their local parade?). There will even still be a minutes silence I imagine.
		
Click to expand...

The shirts with the poppies are sold of for the charity and raise a good amount of money for the fund 

The problem is for me is that the poppy is a symbol for rememberance and people want to show that they remember what people did for us all - no one should ever be told they are not allowed to wear a poppy , just as it's personal choice not to wear one for whatever reasons people chose it's also personal choice to be allowed to wear one on the shirt. If every single player on the pitch wants to wear a poppy because they want to show respect and rememberance then why should they be stopped - they are wearing it for the right reasons.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 2, 2016)

MetalMickie said:



			In this case it is proposed that the Poppy be worn by two teams from the same country so who is it that is likely to be offended?
		
Click to expand...

Bluewolf responded well but I would add to that that football is a worldwide game and this match will be televised, lots of people to offend there. It is also a world cup qualifier and as such is an official FIFA match. What applies to this game applies all over the world. If this was a friendly then I suspect there would not be an issue but it isn't.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 2, 2016)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Bluewolf responded well but I would add to that that football is a worldwide game and this match will be televised, lots of people to offend there. It is also a world cup qualifier and as such is an official FIFA match. What applies to this game applies all over the world. If this was a friendly then I suspect there would not be an issue but it isn't.
		
Click to expand...

So why are the IRB allowing the poppy to be worn on the England Rugby shirt ?

Is it because they are able to use common sense and understand the meaning behind it and allow teams to make their own respectful judgement call on the issue. 

FIFA have previously allows poppies to be worn when England previously asked. Friendlies still will come under the blanket of FIFA rulings. The whole blanket ban business is full of holes


----------



## Tashyboy (Nov 2, 2016)

I am sure that is am not  the only one that feels that both UEFA and FIFA have lost touch with normal people. Both organisations were corrupt and filled with the wrong people. It MAY not be corrupt but is still filled with the wrong people. Change does not necessarily mean improvement. Listening to the woman spokesperson from Africa that represents FIFA on this matter. She says quote " We cannot make allowances for just one country". Now then me duck, Engalnd and Scotland are TWO countries which is why we are having a game of football. Two countries that actually wholeheartedly agree with being able to wear poppies.

Whilst am avin a whinge, UEFA  and the champions league is boring and I mean proper boring. A normal prem game at City means, going to city square listening to live bands, pros talking about old games, competitions. Pre, half time and post match entertainment. Half time games, interviews, A few Bevvys if you want.

UEFA TURN UP, Play there champs league theme tune before the game which the City fans sing along to in there droves. Then that's it. Apart from fencing off some seats ( which means less supporters ) so you can see there official sponsors names, of which you cannot purchase at the ground like Heiniken and lays crisps. UEFA you are a boring, dull predictable establishment.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 2, 2016)

You would need to ask the IRB. My thoughts to that is the rugby world is a small one whereas football covers just about every country going. Far more people to keep happy so blanket bans are simpler. 

Simple solution to this. Players wear poppies to and from the game. The FA and the SFA send players representing the team to the Cenotaph on Remembrance Sunday.


----------



## Beedee (Nov 2, 2016)

What would the sanction be if both countries simply ignored FIFA?  Or if individual players did something off their own bat?


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 2, 2016)

As a team, fine for the governing bodies, FA or SFA. Possibly points deduction. As a player, fine and or a ban.


----------



## Papas1982 (Nov 2, 2016)

Now that the pm is interfering the sanctions could be worse. FIFA have banned nations from qualication due to government involvement. 

Not it sure it will get that far though.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 2, 2016)

Well they normally fine countries FA about Â£20 to Â£30 grand for vile racist and facist abuse from crowds so shouldn't be up to those levels if the FA's ignore FIFA but then again this is the same organisation that fine a player more for showing underwear saying Paddy Power than crowds for shouting vile abuse.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Nov 2, 2016)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Bluewolf responded well but I would add to that that football is a worldwide game and this match will be televised, lots of people to offend there. It is also a world cup qualifier and as such is an official FIFA match. What applies to this game applies all over the world. If this was a friendly then I suspect there would not be an issue but it isn't.
		
Click to expand...

Televised where?

This isn't a Premier League game which, I accept is of interest throughout the world. It is a match that will be of no interest outside England and Scotland.

In any event none of this gets away from Phil's original point that with all its other problems, including the corruption which it continues to try tgloss over, FIFA can find the time to make an issue over this. 

Surely it wouldn't be because it sees the FA & SFA as easy targets compared with its own internal dishonesty?


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 2, 2016)

FIFA are not making an issue of it. The rule is clear to see, they are applying it. The FA, SFA, politicians, press and forumers are making the issue. Accept the rule and move on, we are golfers after all and know all about accepting rules.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Nov 2, 2016)

Lord Tyrion said:



			FIFA are not making an issue of it. The rule is clear to see, they are applying it. The FA, SFA, politicians, press and forumers are making the issue. Accept the rule and move on, we are golfers after all and know all about accepting rules.
		
Click to expand...

In view of what has previously been allowed on this very point in recent years I would suggest that the application of any rule is very far from clear.

Reading the background it would appear that this may be a case of the so called new regime at FIFA wanting to be seen as doing something and this is an easy target.


----------



## Hobbit (Nov 2, 2016)

"Rules are for the guidance of wise men, and the adherence of fools." Sometimes hiding behind a rule is cowardice, and going against a rule for the greater good requires strong people.

I don't know either way if FIFA have got it right or wrong. I will be wearing mine with pride, and for no other reason than to remember the great sacrifices made. If others have a different opinion, politically or otherwise, that's fine.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 2, 2016)

Good to see from the FA 




Shame there won't be any shirts to auction off after


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 2, 2016)

MetalMickie said:



			Televised where?

This isn't a Premier League game which, I accept is of interest throughout the world. It is a match that will be of no interest outside England and Scotland.

In any event none of this gets away from Phil's original point that with all its other problems, including the corruption which it continues to try tgloss over, FIFA can find the time to make an issue over this. 

Surely it wouldn't be because it sees the FA & SFA as easy targets compared with its own internal dishonesty?
		
Click to expand...

I agree. They made an exception in the Spain game a few years back, but it was on the understanding it was a one off. They are wrong in their stance but they see the poppy as a political symbol. I don't agree with it one iota but the rules are very clear in their rules. It seems very clear and all this rhetoric from May and the press seems to be an attempt to curry favour and create a story that perhaps isn't really there


----------



## Pin-seeker (Nov 2, 2016)

Couldn't the shirts still be auctioned off and signed by the player?


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 2, 2016)

Lord Tyrion said:



			You would need to ask the IRB. My thoughts to that is the rugby world is a small one whereas football covers just about every country going. Far more people to keep happy so blanket bans are simpler. 

Simple solution to this. Players wear poppies to and from the game. The FA and the SFA send players representing the team to the Cenotaph on Remembrance Sunday.
		
Click to expand...

This ^^^ works for me


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Nov 2, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Good to see from the FA 

View attachment 21182


Shame there won't be any shirts to auction off after
		
Click to expand...

Great to see.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 2, 2016)

pauldj42 said:



			Great to see.
		
Click to expand...

http://www.scottishfa.co.uk/scottish_fa_news.cfm?page=1961&newsCategoryID=3&newsID=16617

Scottish FA will be doing to same


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Nov 2, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



http://www.scottishfa.co.uk/scottish_fa_news.cfm?page=1961&newsCategoryID=3&newsID=16617

Scottish FA will be doing to same
		
Click to expand...

Happy for it to be sorted out.


----------



## Kellfire (Nov 2, 2016)

Let's hope FIFA stick to their guns and punish both accordingly.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 2, 2016)

Kellfire said:



			Let's hope FIFA stick to their guns and punish both accordingly.
		
Click to expand...

...and IMO all so unnecessary.  Instead - why don't the FA and SFA both donate an assumed fine of Â£20,000 each to the RBL rather than give it to FIFA.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Nov 2, 2016)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			...and IMO all so unnecessary.  Instead - why don't the FA and SFA both donate an assumed fine of Â£20,000 each to the RBL rather than give it to FIFA.
		
Click to expand...

Or stand up for what we believe in and wear the Poppy with pride.
Don't know what the SFA do, but the English FA do allsorts of fantastic work with the RBL and CWGC including lots of overseas work, it's not about money, is about our right to show respect to our fallen in the way we wish.


----------



## Kellfire (Nov 3, 2016)

pauldj42 said:



			is about our right to show respect to our fallen in the way we wish.
		
Click to expand...

And to hell with anyone else's views on how you do that?

That isn't the world we live in anymore.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Nov 3, 2016)

Kellfire said:



			And to hell with anyone else's views on how you do that?

That isn't the world we live in anymore.
		
Click to expand...

England V Scotland at Wembley, who else matters?
If it was England v anyone else, fair enough, both teams are in agreement so who's views should we worry about, as said, other sports cope with it.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 3, 2016)

Kellfire said:



			And to hell with anyone else's views on how you do that?

That isn't the world we live in anymore.
		
Click to expand...

Those people that we are remembering are the ones that fought to allow you to have your views and be able to freely speak them - maybe that's something to think about


----------



## guest100718 (Nov 3, 2016)

All good fodder for the poppy police..


----------



## Kellfire (Nov 3, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Those people that we are remembering are the ones that fought to allow you to have your views and be able to freely speak them - maybe that's something to think about
		
Click to expand...

And to others it represents war crimes committed by the British Army - maybe that's something to think about.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Nov 3, 2016)

Just all seems a big fuss about nothing. As has been said, poppies on strips is a relatively recent trend and there are plenty of other ways to show respect. You could even argue that being drawn into such an unseemly argument is disrespectful in itself.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Nov 3, 2016)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			...and IMO all so unnecessary.  Instead - why don't the FA and SFA both donate an assumed fine of Â£20,000 each to the RBL rather than give it to FIFA.
		
Click to expand...




pauldj42 said:



			Or stand up for what we believe in and wear the Poppy with pride.
		
Click to expand...

Or do both. Wear the poppy on the shirt anyway and then when FIFA impose a fine, refuse to pay it but donate that amount to the RBL. Then if FIFA want to take it further tell them we'll see them in court and assume that they can provide incontrovertible proof that the poppy is a political symbol.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 3, 2016)

FairwayDodger said:



			Just all seems a big fuss about nothing. As has been said, poppies on strips is a relatively recent trend and there are plenty of other ways to show respect. You could even argue that being drawn into such an unseemly argument is disrespectful in itself.
		
Click to expand...

This is indeed how I see it.  Completely unnecessary for the SFA and FA to demand that players wear poppies as if this is a long-standing tradition being ruled out by FIFA.  If it were I might well view things differently.  But it's not.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Nov 3, 2016)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			This is indeed how I see it.  Completely unnecessary for the SFA and FA to demand that players wear poppies as if this is a long-standing tradition being ruled out by FIFA.  If it were I might well view things differently.  But it's not.
		
Click to expand...

Surely traditions start with one and is then carried on? Can you advise when it will become tradition? ie, how many years? 
They are not demanding anything, they made a request!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 3, 2016)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			This is indeed how I see it.  Completely unnecessary for the SFA and FA to demand that players wear poppies as if this is a long-standing tradition being ruled out by FIFA.  If it were I might well view things differently.  But it's not.
		
Click to expand...

Demand ? How do you know the players haven't been asked if they would wear the poppy on their shirt and they have all said yes we would ?

Remember that this was started when the RBL approached the FA for ideas on how football and indeed sport as whole could help with the poppy appeal 

And teams from all sports made suggestion that they put a poppy on the shirt and then auction them off afterwards with proceeds going to the Poppy Appeal 

For once you have sport and indeed football trying to give something back and remembering some of the most important people in our history and I for one applaud their actions. For me it's great to see all our sports teams honouring and remembering such an important event in our lives.

Traditions can be created and then continued on


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 3, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Demand ? How do you know the players haven't been asked if they would wear the poppy on their shirt and they have all said yes we would ?

Remember that this was started when the RBL approached the FA for ideas on how football and indeed sport as whole could help with the poppy appeal 

And teams from all sports made suggestion that they put a poppy on the shirt and then auction them off afterwards with proceeds going to the Poppy Appeal 

For once you have sport and indeed football trying to give something back and remembering some of the most important people in our history and I for one applaud their actions. For me it's great to see all our sports teams honouring and remembering such an important event in our lives.

Traditions can be created and then continued on
		
Click to expand...

Alright to start a tradition - not alright if it against the rules. The players can all be photographed wearing a poppy on their team suits prior to the game or when entering the stadium - even when they walk on the pitch before the game in the suits.  Does that not display and signify exactly what you are looking for?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 3, 2016)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Alright to start a tradition - not alright if it against the rules. The players can all be photographed wearing a poppy on their team suits prior to the game or when entering the stadium - even when they walk on the pitch before the game in the suits.  Does that not display and signify exactly what you are looking for?
		
Click to expand...

Which rule is that ? 

Did you miss the point about the shirts being auctioned and raising valuable funds to such a great cause 

What heck has been photographed wearing a poppy on a suit got to do with anything ?!


----------



## bluewolf (Nov 3, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Which rule is that ? 

Did you miss the point about the shirts being auctioned and raising valuable funds to such a great cause 

What heck has been photographed wearing a poppy on a suit got to do with anything ?!
		
Click to expand...

As an aside, just how much does the shirt auction raise? And would it be more beneficial if the players gave their time to support this occasion?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 3, 2016)

bluewolf said:



			As an aside, just how much does the shirt auction raise? And would it be more beneficial if the players gave their time to support this occasion?
		
Click to expand...

Chelsea for example raised around Â£40k for their shirts , same with Liverpool etc - the EFl teams raised Â£100k 

I could only guess how much in total through all the teams in various sports they raise but reckon easily over a million or so


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 3, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Which rule is that ? 

Did you miss the point about the shirts being auctioned and raising valuable funds to such a great cause 

*What heck has been photographed wearing a poppy on a suit got to do with anything ?*!
		
Click to expand...

I thought the point of the players kit or armband displaying a poppy was to show support for the 'cause' - so the players can be seen to be doing so by wearing one before they get changed into their playing kit.  As an aside - I didn't realise it was a fundraising opportunity.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Nov 3, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Chelsea for example raised around Â£40k for their shirts , same with Liverpool etc - the EFl teams raised Â£100k 

I could only guess how much in total through all the teams in various sports they raise but reckon easily over a million or so
		
Click to expand...

If the players & the FA feel so strongly I'm sure they'll have a whip round & make a decent donation. 

Personally I think they should be able to wear a poppy,but to keep banging on about shirt auctions isn't really the point.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 3, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Demand ? How do you know the players haven't been asked if they would wear the poppy on their shirt and they have all said yes we would ?
		
Click to expand...

Bit tricky when neither squad has been named. Who knows who will be included?

Personally I'm in the camp that it's a modern trend and while it doesn't contravene any PL rules it clearly does in the eyes of Fifa and where do you draw the line in terms on interpreting what is or isn't a political statement. Far simpler to comply with Fifa's request and both FA's making a donation. The shirt manufacturers could easily make a batch with a poppy on that could still be signed and sold off if raising money is such an issue. 

What about the FIFA reaction. What if they impose points deductions and either or both sides fail to qualify? Would it really have been worth the fuss if the ultimate aim is missed and England in particular don't play in the finals. There are plenty of ways for the FA to get behind a massive poppy appeal without risking missing out


----------



## ger147 (Nov 3, 2016)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Bit tricky when neither squad has been named. Who knows who will be included?

Personally I'm in the camp that it's a modern trend and while it doesn't contravene any PL rules it clearly does in the eyes of Fifa and where do you draw the line in terms on interpreting what is or isn't a political statement. Far simpler to comply with Fifa's request and both FA's making a donation. The shirt manufacturers could easily make a batch with a poppy on that could still be signed and sold off if raising money is such an issue. 

What about the FIFA reaction. What if they impose points deductions and either or both sides fail to qualify? Would it really have been worth the fuss if the ultimate aim is missed and England in particular don't play in the finals. There are plenty of ways for the FA to get behind a massive poppy appeal without risking missing out
		
Click to expand...

Don't know about England but the Scotland squad was named yesterday...


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 3, 2016)

ger147 said:



			Don't know about England but the Scotland squad was named yesterday...
		
Click to expand...

Pretty sure (but stand to be corrected) the England one hasn't


----------



## ger147 (Nov 3, 2016)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Pretty sure (but stand to be corrected) the England one hasn't
		
Click to expand...

You said neither squad has been named, was just pointing out the Scotland squad has been named.

You're welcome.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Nov 3, 2016)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Bit tricky when neither squad has been named. Who knows who will be included?

Personally I'm in the camp that it's a modern trend and while it doesn't contravene any PL rules it clearly does in the eyes of Fifa and where do you draw the line in terms on interpreting what is or isn't a political statement. Far simpler to comply with Fifa's request and both FA's making a donation. The shirt manufacturers could easily make a batch with a poppy on that could still be signed and sold off if raising money is such an issue. 

What about the FIFA reaction. What if they impose points deductions and either or both sides fail to qualify? Would it really have been worth the fuss if the ultimate aim is missed and England in particular don't play in the finals. There are plenty of ways for the FA to get behind a massive poppy appeal without risking missing out
		
Click to expand...

The FA already support The RBL and CWGC and spend thousands in support of both, the raising of money through the shirts is secondary.

No English player(as far as we are aware) has refused to wear a Poppy.
FIFA has already sanctioned and allowed armbands under the same rules they currently have.

It is a visible show of support to National Remembrance, why should a foreign body be allowed to dictate how we in this Country do or do not show our support.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 3, 2016)

pauldj42 said:



			The FA already support The RBL and CWGC and spend thousands in support of both, the raising of money through the shirts is secondary.

No English player(as far as we are aware) has refused to wear a Poppy.
FIFA has already sanctioned and allowed armbands under the same rules they currently have.

It is a visible show of support to National Remembrance, why should a foreign body be allowed to dictate how we in this Country do or do not show our support.
		
Click to expand...

I know Fifa have sanctioned armbands before so arguably have made a rod for their own backs with this intransigent stand this time. My concern as a football fan, is what backlash there will be when both sides wear them next week and if Fifa do nothing where do you then draw a line when other nations want their own symbols recognised.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Nov 3, 2016)

HomerJSimpson said:



			I know Fifa have sanctioned armbands before so arguably have made a rod for their own backs with this intransigent stand this time. My concern as a football fan, is what backlash there will be when both sides wear them next week and if Fifa do nothing where do you then draw a line when other nations want their own symbols recognised.
		
Click to expand...

I don't care what other nations do, I'm not bothered if you do or don't wear a Poppy, each to their own, our FA wish to show respect by wearing a shirt with a Poppy on, if FIFA take points off us, leave FIFA, it's a corrupt organisation.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 4, 2016)

pauldj42 said:



			I don't care what other nations do, I'm not bothered if you do or don't wear a Poppy, each to their own, our FA wish to show respect by wearing a shirt with a Poppy on, if FIFA take points off us, leave FIFA, it's a corrupt organisation.
		
Click to expand...

Leave FIFA??? Really? Go into an international wilderness of no international football. How long will the PL last then. Daft


----------



## Fish (Nov 4, 2016)

Will we now have a vote #PLEXIT &#128540;


----------



## ColchesterFC (Nov 4, 2016)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Leave FIFA??? Really? Go into an international wilderness of no international football. How long will the PL last then. Daft
		
Click to expand...

Obviously the England team could no longer play in World Cups if we left FIFA but could we continue to play in the European Championships or is that also dependent on being a member of FIFA?

Why would the PL be affected by leaving FIFA? Isn't the PL under UEFA rather than FIFA? I don't understand why the PL would be affected as it is club rather than international football.

Genuine questions as I don't know.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Nov 4, 2016)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Leave FIFA??? Really? Go into an international wilderness of no international football. How long will the PL last then. Daft
		
Click to expand...

Why would they take points, all they did to the Argies when they had the team photo with the Falklands Banner was fine them?
And maybe, just maybe us leaving FIFA would be the catalyst for them to sort themselves out, they need us more than we need them imo.


----------



## ger147 (Nov 4, 2016)

ROI getting dragged into the poppy affair by FIFA...


----------



## FairwayDodger (Nov 4, 2016)

ger147 said:



			ROI getting dragged into the poppy affair by FIFA...
		
Click to expand...

I thought it was the whataboutery of the poppy lobby that dragged them into it?


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 4, 2016)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Bit tricky when neither squad has been named. Who knows who will be included?

Personally I'm in the camp that it's a modern trend and while it doesn't contravene any PL rules it clearly does in the eyes of Fifa and where do you draw the line in terms on interpreting what is or isn't a political statement. Far simpler to comply with Fifa's request and both FA's making a donation. The shirt manufacturers could easily make a batch with a poppy on that could still be signed and sold off if raising money is such an issue. 

What about the FIFA reaction. What if they impose points deductions and either or both sides fail to qualify? Would it really have been worth the fuss if the ultimate aim is missed and England in particular don't play in the finals. There are plenty of ways for the FA to get behind a massive poppy appeal without risking missing out
		
Click to expand...

I agree


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Nov 4, 2016)

FairwayDodger said:



			I thought it was the whataboutery of the poppy lobby that dragged them into it?
		
Click to expand...

One of the MP's the other day asked why FIFA allowed the Republic to wear a badge commemorating the 100th Anniversary of the Easter Uprising in March during a game.

FIFA have today started disciplinary proceedings against the ROI for wearing the badge!

It's getting stupid now!


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 4, 2016)

pauldj42 said:



			One of the MP's the other day asked why FIFA allowed the Republic to wear a badge commemorating the 100th Anniversary of the Easter Uprising in March during a game.

FIFA have today started disciplinary proceedings against the ROI for wearing the badge!

It's getting stupid now!
		
Click to expand...

St Johnstone were fined E20,000 (Â£14K) after a young laddie waved a Palestinian flag at a Europa Cup match against Spartak Trnava.  He just thought it was a cool thing to do.  StJ - 14K; FIFA sense of perspective - nil.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Nov 4, 2016)

pauldj42 said:



			One of the MP's the other day asked why FIFA allowed the Republic to wear a badge commemorating the 100th Anniversary of the Easter Uprising in March during a game.

FIFA have today started disciplinary proceedings against the ROI for wearing the badge!

It's getting stupid now!
		
Click to expand...

Exactly, although it was always stupid and now it's getting stupider.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 4, 2016)

Will be interesting to see what they make of the ROI incident and how they deal with it and whether they'll make a similar comparable decision if/when they punish the FA and SFA


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 4, 2016)

I have made my views on this earlier and I appreciate that I am very much in the minority (here possibly of only one or two).  But I am rather dismayed that the RBL has got involved in this very silly, unnecessary and unseemly argument - they risk becoming the poodles of the FA/SFA in it's forehead-to-forehead confrontation with FIFA.  

When you are faced with a bully, the courageous and right thing to do is to step back and walk away with dignity.  What you don't do is put your fists up and pull in mates who don't want to get in the fight but feel they have to support you.  You walk away and the bully is left impotent and rather embarrassed - blustering away about how they won and calling you names - when everyone knows that they didn't and that their bullying failed to achieve the fight that they'd sought,

The FA/SFA need to step back and walk away with dignity retained - and make their support of fallen and injured serviceman the world over in a different way - and because they refused to engage with the bully then that support will be more widely recognised and appreciated.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Nov 4, 2016)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			I have made my views on this earlier and I appreciate that I am very much in the minority (here possibly of only one or two).  But I am rather dismayed that the RBL has got involved in this very silly, unnecessary and unseemly argument - they risk becoming the poodles of the FA/SFA in it's forehead-to-forehead confrontation with FIFA.  

When you are faced with a bully, the courageous and right thing to do is to step back and walk away with dignity.  What you don't do is put your fists up and pull in mates who don't want to get in the fight but feel they have to support you.  You walk away and the bully is left impotent and rather embarrassed - blustering away about how they won and calling you names - when everyone knows that they didn't and that their bullying failed to achieve the fight that they'd sought,

The FA/SFA need to step back and walk away with dignity retained - and make their support of fallen and injured serviceman the world over in a different way - and because they refused to engage with the bully then that support will be more widely recognised and appreciated.
		
Click to expand...

Or we stand up to the bully like we've always done and to those that have fallen when we've stepped up, we remember their sacrifice and remember them.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 4, 2016)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			I have made my views on this earlier and I appreciate that I am very much in the minority (here possibly of only one or two).  But I am rather dismayed that the RBL has got involved in this very silly, unnecessary and unseemly argument - they risk becoming the poodles of the FA/SFA in it's forehead-to-forehead confrontation with FIFA.  

When you are faced with a bully, the courageous and right thing to do is to step back and walk away with dignity.  What you don't do is put your fists up and pull in mates who don't want to get in the fight but feel they have to support you.  You walk away and the bully is left impotent and rather embarrassed - blustering away about how they won and calling you names - when everyone knows that they didn't and that their bullying failed to achieve the fight that they'd sought,

The FA/SFA need to step back and walk away with dignity retained - and make their support of fallen and injured serviceman the world over in a different way - and because they refused to engage with the bully then that support will be more widely recognised and appreciated.
		
Click to expand...

I'm sorry but can you show me where you are getting this idea from that the RBL are dragging the FA into a fight ?

The FA and SFA want to show remeberance and respect  - there is no suggestion from anyone bar yourself that they are doing something they don't really want too 

The FA and indeed any other FA will gain far more respect standing up to FIFA and showing their support for the poppy appeal.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 5, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I'm sorry but can you show me where you are getting this idea from that the RBL are dragging the FA into a fight ?

The FA and SFA want to show remeberance and respect  - there is no suggestion from anyone bar yourself that they are doing something they don't really want too 

The FA and indeed any other FA will gain far more respect standing up to FIFA and showing their support for the poppy appeal.
		
Click to expand...

You got it wrong way round - it seems to me that the RBL have been dragged into the squabble between the FA/SFA and FIFA - I wished they hadn't.  The squabble is unseemly and unworthy of their cause.  The SFA and FA can demonstrate their support for Poppy Day in ways other than have their players wear a poppy on the field of play.  There is little to be gained by this.  The right thing to do is to walk away from the squabble with the dignity and with the respect retained that the fallen and wounded deserve.


----------



## Hobbit (Nov 5, 2016)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			You got it wrong way round - it seems to me that the RBL have been dragged into the squabble between the FA/SFA and FIFA - I wished they hadn't.  The squabble is unseemly and unworthy of their cause.  The SFA and FA can demonstrate their support for Poppy Day in ways other than have their players wear a poppy on the field of play.  There is little to be gained by this.  The right thing to do is to walk away from the squabble with the dignity and with the respect retained that the fallen and wounded deserve.
		
Click to expand...

If the RBL doesn't 'fight' for its fallen comrades, who should? If the RBL walked away "with dignity" it would resemble the Judean Suicide Squad in The Life of Brian. "That showed 'em." I'm sure FIFA wouldn't give it a second thought if no one stood up to them. 

They arrogant, dictatorial and corrupt, and they need people standing up against them if only for them to recalibrate their attitudes.

And don't forget, the fallen can't fight for themselves. Someone else has to...


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 5, 2016)

Hobbit said:



			If the RBL doesn't 'fight' for its fallen comrades, who should? If the RBL walked away "with dignity" it would resemble the Judean Suicide Squad in The Life of Brian. "That showed 'em." I'm sure FIFA wouldn't give it a second thought if no one stood up to them. 

They arrogant, dictatorial and corrupt, and they need people standing up against them if only for them to recalibrate their attitudes.

And don't forget, the fallen can't fight for themselves. Someone else has to...
		
Click to expand...

But the whole thing is totally undignified and so unnecessary.  Have a minutes silence before the kick-off. Surely that is sufficient and it is in fact what should be done,  The wearing of poppies by the players on the field is completely unnecessary and this whole thing now risks looking like the FA wanting to stick one up FIFA - and using this 'poppydebacle' as a means to an end.


----------



## Hobbit (Nov 5, 2016)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			But the whole thing is totally undignified and so unnecessary.  Have a minutes silence before the kick-off. Surely that is sufficient and it is in fact what should be done,  The wearing of poppies by the players on the field is completely unnecessary and this whole thing now risks looking like the FA wanting to stick one up FIFA - and using this 'poppydebacle' as a means to an end.
		
Click to expand...

It is totally undignified, in your opinion. If it was a political symbol I'd agree with you. FIFA are as guilty of politicising it as some of the media.


----------



## Imurg (Nov 5, 2016)

One does wonder if England wore poppies on their kit during the 1988 Euro qualifier played on 11/11 against Yugoslavia......
And if not, why not.......?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 5, 2016)

Imurg said:



			One does wonder if England wore poppies on their kit during the 1988 Euro qualifier played on 11/11 against Yugoslavia......
And if not, why not.......?
		
Click to expand...

Because the RBL hadn't approached the FA by then with the idea of putting Poppies on shirts


----------



## Old Skier (Nov 10, 2016)

They must have the same poppy policy at the ECB as FIFA as none of the test or Sky team seem to wear them. Or perhaps they have expressed a wish not to wear a poppy, who knows.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 11, 2016)

Old Skier said:



			They must have the same poppy policy at the ECB as FIFA as none of the test or Sky team seem to wear them. Or perhaps they have expressed a wish not to wear a poppy, who knows.
		
Click to expand...

The poppy is on the right hand side of their collar


----------



## Old Skier (Nov 11, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			The poppy is on the right hand side of their collar
		
Click to expand...

Seen, I just presumed they would have it on for the whole match as today was the first time.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 11, 2016)

It appears that the English & Scottish FAs are lying - according to FIFAâ€¦..

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/37941626


----------

